# some vintage dive love...



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

been wearing this beauty a lot lately... just wanted to share a nice pic with you other dive enthusiasts :-!

let's see some other vintage divers...

cheers,
Peter


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

6309-7040 from '79


----------



## Camren (Dec 2, 2009)

I loooove the old Omega SM 300!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Another 6309


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Stunning looking~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Awesome vintage Peter! |> |> 

Here's my all time favorite vintage diver...

Jenny Caribbean 2000 ref 709-1


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice big triangle, Peter. Here's another vintage Seamaster...


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

6105-8110


----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

Seiko 6306 today...


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

7548 ... blue dial pepsi.


----------



## Oldboy7 (Sep 17, 2010)

Those are some beauties! My Tag 80's Diver.


----------



## SPE777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Waltham (Blancpain?) Bathyscaphe from c. 1968.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

not on today but here is my 1967 timex 600


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

Mine is the big triangle without date


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Sandoz Typhoon.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Tudor 9411 snowflake, circa 1973.
dP


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

NICE! |> |> 



FrancoThai said:


> Sandoz Typhoon.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's another vintage for ya...

70's Squale Saphir 2001


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## benjomd (Aug 23, 2007)

...............here's a find for me lately;-)


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

polaco23 said:


>


Great watches! b-) Thanks for showing!

But what is the one at the bottom with the orange chapter ring? :think: Never seen before...


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> Tudor 9411 snowflake, circa 1973.
> dP


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello Flash Harry,

I really like the Kon Tiki you posted :-!


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

Submariner on a NATO


----------



## ridinfool (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

How about a Scubapro 500...


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Zacherl321 said:


> Great watches! b-) Thanks for showing!
> 
> But what is the one at the bottom with the orange chapter ring? :think: Never seen before...


Thanks Stefan, 
it is a Pulsar Titanium diver. It is solar powered and around 38-40mm. I forgot the model number, these also come in blue dial and blue bezel. Not a very common watch, ive only seen one other for sale over the years. Mine has a broken bezel so im planning on gluing it. :think:


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Two beat-up 6309's:



















These two are sold, but not forgotten:



















Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

here's another one I like a lot... '64 Enicar Sherpa Super-Dive :-!

cheers,
Peter

and BTW, great watches, Guys!!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nice model there Steve, always liked the non-date dial*

Such a classic piece of vintage Omega & dive watch history...

Here's my Triangle, the Seiko 7002-7009:









Cheers,
Jim


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

huntershooter said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

*Great Thread!*|>


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Late 60's (i believe) Vulcain Diver with a bullseye dial :-!


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok i´ll play too as long as we don´t have a vintage Divers forum. ;-)

My beloved Ploprof










My Ex Benthos still missing it.










My Tudor Snowflake and my Rolex 1680










Group picture of A Kontiki Super, a Certina DS and a Benthos










Bulova Snorkel 666ft










A rather rare Accutron diver with depthmeter inside the crystal.
Case is quite the same as the Medium Squale model 1551










my Ex Omega Seamaster 300










Some are missing, but i will take some shots when i find some time. ;-)


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

@ René: Very, very nice! I'd sell one of my kidneys for the Snowflake of the Kontiki!

This vintage Citizen has left already:










Best,

Sebastian


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, I'll throw one more in the mix... an early 80's Heuer 980.032 with full lume dial...

cheers,
Peter


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

swingkid said:


> @ René: Very, very nice! I'd sell one of my kidneys for the Snowflake of the Kontiki!
> 
> This vintage Citizen has left already:
> 
> ...


*
Gorgeous!*


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Fortis Marinemaster









Fortis Marinemaster Chrono









Glashutte Spezichron NVA









Seiko 6159-7010









Auricoste Spirotechnique MN









Rolex Submariner 1680









Regards
Dimitris


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

All outstanding pictures! |>

Here's my small contribute!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a few from the archives, not worn in a bit, but certaily should be!


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

What, all these and only one Bulova (thanks Sulaco!). Okay, here's my latest find:









Bulova Snorkel, 666' w/ 11ALACD movement


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

Some more.

Vintage Zodiac Super Seawolf 750m









Ploprof together with my Certina Ph200m


----------



## guido7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi!

some of my vintage divers.

Ticin

Atoll - Aquastar

Revue

COM.SUB.IN - military Breitling



Cheers!


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

DragonDan said:


> What, all these and only one Bulova (thanks Sulaco!). Okay, here's my latest find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 here-I forgot I had this too:


----------



## AMK000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Love for Jenny


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

Here are a few more..

Ploprof










3536










VERNAL










BP 50 Milspec










SM300










SM120 f300










SM120 "Deep Blue Dial"


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Longines Ultra Chron.


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

...I love them all!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Elgin 600 Diver.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

FrancoThai said:


> Elgin 600 Diver.


Too cool! really close to my Titus 100ATU:


----------



## clayman (Feb 14, 2006)

FrancoThai said:


> Elgin 600 Diver.


Nice! that one looks perfect, don't see many of those it's one of the more obscure swiss divers.


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

clayman said:


> Nice! that one looks perfect, don't see many of those it's one of the more obscure swiss divers.


Very close to my Eberhard Scafograf 500m :-!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I hadn't checked into this thread for a while. Holy crap! I better wipe the drool out of Yokey's laptop before she gets home...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Already seen in this post. My Fortis Marinemaster on Nato.

FrancoThai


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

That looks great Steve....well done.

Cheers, Pat



sfglenrock said:


> Nice big triangle, Peter. Here's another vintage Seamaster...


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Ptern said:


> That looks great Steve....well done.
> 
> Cheers, Pat


Thanks, Pat. It did cleanup pretty well.


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

*Better late than never....*

Thanks Peter for tipping me off to this great thread. Some absolutely fantastic vintage divers here! Here's what I've got to add to the thread...

Pair of 1961 Bulova Super Compressors









1968 Bulova 









Zodiac Sea Wolf









1964 Seiko Silver Wave









Wittnauer Super Compressor









1961 Bulova Super Compressor 41mm









1966 Bulova Super Compressor 36mm









1964 Benrus Ultra Deep Super Compressor









Enicar Sherpa Super Divette Super Compressor









1976 Wyler Tri Sport









1969 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel









1971 Bulova chrono









Hamilton Aquadate Super Compressor









Zodiac Sea Wolf









Gruen Precision









1970 Accutron Deep Sea









Croton Chronomaster Aviator Sea Diver









1965 Seiko Silver Wave









Cheers,
'stoph


----------



## Sharky (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Better late than never....*

Here are 2 of mine:










Mark


----------



## cdnbear (Jun 10, 2009)

*More Vintage Dive Love*

Some Vintage Heuer's, Omega's and Waltham's


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: More Vintage Dive Love*

7C43-7010


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: More Vintage Dive Love*

1960's Yema Wristmaster:


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: More Vintage Dive Love*

A mysterious Nicolet 20 Atm Diver with ETA 2879 from the 70s. If someone have more info on this brand and watch :think:

FrancoThai


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: More Vintage Dive Love*



























It's from 2001, got it brand new yesterday with a fresh battery from Citizen.


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: More Vintage Dive Love*

Just landed this late 60s Zenith diver in a cushion-shaped Super Compressor case. Believe it or not, it's my first diver - I am a pure chronograph guy when it comes to vintages. I don't think it'll be my last - I love it!


























(seller's pic)


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: More Vintage Dive Love*

That watch really is in an awesome condition |>



LouS said:


> Just landed this late 60s Zenith diver in a cushion-shaped Super Compressor case. Believe it or not, it's my first diver - I am a pure chronograph guy when it comes to vintages. I don't think it'll be my last - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bakuma (Mar 28, 2006)

Great thread! 1971 Bulova here:


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Holy Watch pornn............ Batman!!! Demer03....Niiiiice Doxas! This thread is full of fine classic peices that evokes covetous emotion that borders on chrono-lust.

Here's a few of mine......









SUB300 No Ts



















Dodane Triton Spirotechnique W/Original bracelet....


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

A new addition for early 2011 : Enicar Sherpa Star Diver on Tropic strap.

FrancoThai


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: More Vintage Dive Love*



LouS said:


> Just landed this late 60s Zenith diver in a cushion-shaped Super Compressor case. Believe it or not, it's my first diver - I am a pure chronograph guy when it comes to vintages. I don't think it'll be my last - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a incredible nice watch!!! WoW!!!!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Bring up this post with an other Enicar but Chrono this time : Enicar Aquagraph.

Hope to see more of your vintage divers here...

FrancoThai


----------



## AMK000 (Aug 6, 2010)

FrancoThai said:


> A new addition for early 2011 : Enicar Sherpa Star Diver on Tropic strap.
> 
> FrancoThai


That's too hard to find. !!!

Nice


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Mark,
Those KonTikis are mindblowing!

How could we have made it this far without a Polerouter Sub?










..and another Zenith for good measure:


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

Just got this one. Loving it...


----------



## uke4chris (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

Ref 7021 Tudor Sub from 1968


----------



## AMK000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here are mine


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, some really neat watches. I'm not much of a dive watch guy, but here's some I've got.

Zodiac Sea Wolf










Zodiac Sea Wolf SST










Rolex 5512










Seiko 6159-7010










Seiko 6159-7000


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Wowwwwww&#8230; this is quite a thread - so many objects of desire in there! You guys have the most amazing, interesting, beautiful pieces. Congrats&#8230;

Here is a modest contribution - both coming from my Dad, who bought them new, back in the days:

A Bulova like the one already posted, on its original mesh:



















And my Dad's faithful Rolex (does anyone know the approximative age of this one? I think it's from the early 60s or late 50s but I'm not sure&#8230; and my Dad is unfortunately not here anymore to tell me&#8230


----------



## straptime (Jul 29, 2009)

Just picked this one up... I needed a gold watch and a vintage diver, so i combined forces...


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Dodane 1000 m and Sofia ....


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

lam1611 said:


> And my Dad's faithful Rolex (does anyone know the approximative age of this one? I think it's from the early 60s or late 50s but I'm not sure&#8230; and my Dad is unfortunately not here anymore to tell me&#8230


Most likely mid to late 60s, if not later. You can get a more positive dating by removing the band so you can see the case serial number. I suspect you have a 5513 or possibly a 5512 and this will be imprinted on the case between the lugs on the other side of the case from the serial number. It is also possible that if you remove the caseback there will be a date stamp for the production quarter and year inside.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## feilong108 (Jun 3, 2008)

My Wabi Diver...


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Other of my Collection.


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

And this Other.....









This photo was taken by my friend Vegaban of Spanish foro "relojesparatodos"

:-!:-!


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

What a wonderful thread, really love the terrific condition of some pieces. :-!


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

My Caravelle.


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Come on guys, where did you hide thes beauties.



Ray916MN said:


> Rolex 5512


Early 5512 with closed minutes. 
Ray let me know if you want to sell it.



lam1611 said:


> And my Dad's faithful Rolex (does anyone know the approximative age of this one? I think it's from the early 60s or late 50s but I'm not sure&#8230; and my Dad is unfortunately not here anymore to tell me&#8230


Very nice. Definitely not a 5512 or 5513. From the bezel I understand it's a big crown. If I see a front picture or beter as Ray said the reference between lugs.

regards
Dimitris


----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

#100!

Technos Skydiver 1000m


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

capela said:


> Dodane 1000 m and Sofia ....
> 
> View attachment 389529


Really like that Dodane. Not one you see very often. Very cool. And sofia isn't bad either. |>


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

lam1611 said:


> Wowwwwww&#8230; this is quite a thread - so many objects of desire in there! You guys have the most amazing, interesting, beautiful pieces. Congrats&#8230;
> 
> Here is a modest contribution - both coming from my Dad, who bought them new, back in the days:
> 
> ...


I can't tell exactly which model you have there. I need to see some better pictures of the crown and from different angles. You can take off the bracelet and the model number will be between the lugs on one side, and the serial number will be on the other. This will help you accurately date the watch. I hope you know that your Rolex is quite valuable. A 5510 recently sold on Ebay for a great deal of money.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Revue Cerberus DS


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Late 60's Squale...


----------



## feilong108 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

sfglenrock said:


> Late 60's Squale...


:rodekaart

Fantastic! I really miss that one...


----------



## JCR (Jan 22, 2009)

My favourite kind of thread


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here's my only vintage diver, a 1968 Zenith 1000M diver (AH3639) on its original Gay Freres bracelet...


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Snogge said:


> :rodekaart
> 
> Fantastic! I really miss that one...


Steve, that is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

The Squales' are really great! Fantastic and thanks for showing.


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Nalu said:


> Steve, that is absolutely lovely.


Thanks, Colin. I was pleasantly surprised at the condition, considering the age. And the high dome is amazing.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Mathey Tissot ( Valjoux 7733 Chronograph ).

FrancoThai


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Vintage Seiko 6105 8119




























Simple is Better.
William


----------



## niklasd (May 17, 2008)

This is my babe..


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Old Sub



















Simple is better
William


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

music_healing said:


> Old Sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this lolipop maxi dial.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

the best post in the forum!!!!

here is my conribution:

Orient King Diver









Lucerne Scuba









regards!!


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

Seiko 6306-7000


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

And Citizen 62-6198........


----------



## zodiak (Apr 10, 2011)

Here 's my Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Chronograph with Valjoux 726


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Longines Diver ( Valjoux 72 ).

FrancoThai


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

*I've added a few divers since I posted in this thread.....*

Was perusing this amazing thread again and realized I've added a few gems since I first posted on this thread last November, so I figured I'd add them!

1968 Universal Geneve Polerouter Sub


















1972 Seiko 6105-8119









1975 Seiko 6105-8110









1970 Seiko 6105-8000 (in the process of receiving correct hands, and a NOS crystal)









1980 Seiko 6309-7049









Since my last post, I also sold both of my Bulova single crown Super Compressor divers after I managed to locate a nicer, all-original example:









Cheers,
'stoph


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: I've added a few divers since I posted in this thread.....*

Want to bring up this great thread with my new old Blandford Squale :-!


----------



## COPO (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: I've added a few divers since I posted in this thread.....*

Here are mine.


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: I've added a few divers since I posted in this thread.....*

How about an Aquastar Benthos 500...


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: I've added a few divers since I posted in this thread.....*

Nice Benthos. One of the nicest designs from the period.



sfglenrock said:


> How about an Aquastar Benthos 500...


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: I've added a few divers since I posted in this thread.....*

Here are a few

6105-8000










6309-7040










H558-5000










7C43-7010










Zodiac Seawolf (gone)










Philly 200m (gone)










Aquastar inneer bezel 200m (gone)










Kontiki IDF










Seamaster 120m 1972


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: I've added a few divers since I posted in this thread.....*

New one for me.

Approx. 1971 Bucherer Super Compressor.


----------



## dare (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: I've added a few divers since I posted in this thread.....*

My old and battered Buren diver. 80's era


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

*a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*

...i would say.
Recently bought for a rather good price, love it. |>


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

man, this thread's got some legs :-!


----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

Glycine Val 72 compressor


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*



sulaco said:


> ...i would say.
> Recently bought for a rather good price, love it. |>


Congrats! one of my favorits!


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*




























a few of mine, also have a modded 6309


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*

1979 6309-7040 on a skunk zulu


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*

Now I can finally put a photo in this section. 


Clama sub300 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*

Mine range from 1992 at the bottom to 1979 at the top.


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*

WOW, what a stunning watches in this thread! I have a nice Aquastar, I noticed that i'm not the only one


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*

Cyma divingstar on the original Synchron-Mesh and on a black tropic b-)


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

*Certina DS-2 PH500M*

The thread that keeps on going....

Certina DS-2 PH500M


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

how about Big Blue? I love how this iridescent dial changes color in different light :-!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

not super vintage......from the last century.........
from the 1970's








the early 1990's








the mid 1990's


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, some more vintage dive love ;-)


----------



## mlbeezy (Jul 8, 2011)

what yr is this seamaster? its a great looking watch.


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

80's sandoz submariner with 8mm modded crown


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

an updated pic of the SM300... it's from '68/'69 for those who asked...

cheers,
Peter


----------



## niklasd (May 17, 2008)

A pice of old junk..


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I already posted this, but I've got a better pic (or two)


----------



## srroch (Feb 19, 2011)

This is my vintage Diver


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

Tudor 7021/0 - 1968



















And with its bracelet:


----------



## Crue4 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*



Saxon007 said:


> Mine range from 1992 at the bottom to 1979 at the top.


 Those are so sweet.... and too me have a cool factor over the rollie as well....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 120m from around 1970. Ref No. 166.0088 with a cal 1002 and on the original bracelet.


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll keep this thread alive :-d

70's Eterna KonTiki Super IDF-issued...


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

Seiko 6309-7290 -

"Majestime Diver" -


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## GbV (Aug 20, 2011)

'72 Accutron Deep Sea


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Yema Superman®


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Couple of vintage dive chrono's...

Nivada Grenchen

















Croton


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

Omega Seamaster 200m by hks3sgte, on Flickr


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Yema Superman II


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

More from the Superman family album 
Here's Grandpa ...








.. and his brother who emigrated to the USA


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

...and another:


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

It might not cut it these days but this one has real vintage dive watch heritage.
Vintage divers don't come much older than the Enicar Sea Pearl 600.
They were in the 1958 US test program to find a suitable watch for navy divers back when Lloyd Bridges was starting to learn his lines and learn to use a double hose regulator for the role of Mike Nelson in Sea Hunt.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

And another old Sea Pearl, this one has the older case design


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

When I found this one I assumed it was promo item for Mitchell fishing reels.
A bit of research revealed that Mitchell is a French company that made clocks and watches before developing the fishing reels that made them famous.
Mitchell Mobi-Dyck


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

I love it!! Squale compressor diver


----------



## falten (Feb 11, 2010)

A new picture of the squale berios...









//falten


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

1680 Red Submariner I bought in 1973


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Royce 100atm


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Royce 100atm


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Taswell said:


> Royce 100atm
> View attachment 522135


Great looking watch Taswell, what's the story with Royce.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know much about them but Royce was an inhouse brand for A. Schild.
They made plenty of non-diver watches and a couple of deep divers like mine.
I've seen a similar one labelled Royce Amphibian and also an extremely rare Royce Professional that looks like the flying saucer shape of the Laco.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Taswell, that orange one is a real cracker, I keep coming back to look at it.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## tista (Oct 13, 2006)

*Epic thread, thus far - how 'bout a little more Blandford (though that's a misnomer, really)*

Truly impressive collection of vintage diving goodness in this thread. The boutique dive watch community should all write thank you notes to these watches!

I'll add one that moved away for a bit and now just returned home - perhaps my best looking watch period:


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Epic thread, thus far - how 'bout a little more Blandford (though that's a misnomer, really)*



tista said:


> Truly impressive collection of vintage diving goodness in this thread. The boutique dive watch community should all write thank you notes to these watches!
> 
> I'll add one that moved away for a bit and now just returned home - perhaps my best looking watch period:
> 
> View attachment 523982


Beautiful Blandford, Chris. You've got excellent taste and always seem to find the coolest vintage Squales.

There's nothing not to like about that one. Classic case, awesome acrylic bezel, high dome crystal, beautiful dial and excellent handset. Congrats!


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Epic thread, thus far - how 'bout a little more Blandford (though that's a misnomer, really)*

These Blandfords are really fantastic!:-!

Also hat a Blandford Squale but traded it.... had luck to find a Potens 1000m Master with domed plexi again b-)

Here's one picture frome Squale dive team:


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Epic thread, thus far - how 'bout a little more Blandford (though that's a misnomer, really)*

Helbros Invincible


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Some vintage dive love*

Just picked this up today, nice touch with the Omega Archive document showing the exact date of manufacture. Came with warranty, pressure tested and a known history. A rare one indeed.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Some vintage dive love*

I used yesterday...

Orient World Diver


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Nothing you guys haven't seen before but this 6309 is from 1981. Relumed by Kent Parks, wjean super oysterII bracelet and domed blue AR sapphire from Harold.
I like it a lot:









1975 6105-8110, spa'd and Relumed at IWW on MM300 rubber. This watch looks as close to new as I could imagine a worn watch to look. I've regulated both of these to around +3-4 seconds per day.


----------



## Ancre (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Some vintage dive love*

1977 Kelbert


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

Poor picture quality warning


----------



## tista (Oct 13, 2006)

So many cool watches. Here's a nice lineup:


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Triton Spirotechnique...


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Yema Wristmaster


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Gruen Precision 1500 ft


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's my Doyle Silverhorse-Sub.


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Fortis Marine Master


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

I forgot if I posted this watch in this thread before... Some more info over here..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/prim-sport-ii-250140.html

Now for the wristshot. I believe it's from the beginning of the '70 era...


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

A trio of deep divers from the 70s
Two by Royce and a Gruen


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Taswell said:


> A trio of deep divers from the 70s
> Two by Royce and a Gruen
> View attachment 549959


What can I say, they are outstanding, even better in the flesh. I think that Gruen looked great on my wrist.

Anyway, here's a recent arrival.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't see you pic Peter :-( Here's favorite vintage diver which I'm wearing today 









Jenny Caribbean 2000 ref. 709-1


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

I can see now!  NICE Omega Peter! |>



gr8sw said:


> an updated pic of the SM300... it's from '68/'69 for those who asked...
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

These two, from the early 90s, I believe, not yet seen in the thread...


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

my latest... certainly deserves to be in this thread with legs :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

This just in, no vintage 22mm Tropics in stock so it's on one of my straps for now:


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

1680 Sub...


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

My recent additions...

90's Vostok Amphibian and 60's Invicta Royal Marine super compressor.

Seller's pics


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

another one to add to the thread that won't die  cheers, Peter


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Recently sent this to a friend in Europe for a complete beauty treatment.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

After being silent for a while due to the severe flood in Thailand. I am back with my last finding...*Holland Diving 500m*.

It is harder and harder to find interesting pieces. I hope to see other rare vintage divers here...

FrancoThai


----------



## AdamR (Jan 12, 2010)

My first watch... I wore it for 12 years without buying another watch... It's a quartz citizen that kinda looks like an Omega hehe


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

Nicolet SkinDiver on a vintage rubber strap, ~60s manual wind diver.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

FrancoThai said:


> After being silent for a while due to the severe flood in Thailand. I am back with my last finding...*Holland Diving 500m*.
> 
> It is harder and harder to find interesting pieces. I hope to see other rare vintage divers here...
> 
> FrancoThai


Franco, yours is the only other Holland Diving watch I've ever seen! I've had this one for a number of years and am very happy to see a brother.


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

FrancoThai said:


> After being silent for a while due to the severe flood in Thailand. I am back with my last finding...*Holland Diving 500m*.
> 
> It is harder and harder to find interesting pieces. I hope to see other rare vintage divers here...
> 
> FrancoThai


Franco, glad to hear that you're back and safe after the flooding. Excellent pickup! It's great to continue to see these unique vintage divers and dive companies. I've never heard of Holland Diving. This looks to have the same bezel insert and general bezel design as the Eterna Kontiki Super. Must have some connection or come from around the same time.

And Colin, why doesn't it surprise my that you have one of these rare divers. :-d Are there any other watches that have the same case? Looks a bit familiar but I can't come up with one.


----------



## Dean1975 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, Can any one help me with info on this Jenny caribbean 1500 ?

Thanks


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Dean1975 said:


> Hi, Can any one help me with info on this Jenny caribbean 1500 ?
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 576036


_Awesome _watch :-!
Triple-Safe 706 case, Scotchlite dial, decompression bezel


----------



## Dean1975 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, Has any one got a crystel for sell for my Jenny caribbean 1500m 706 as my one is beyond repair !


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Dean, polish it up and enjoy it as is - just don't get it wet! The crystal on one of my Caribbeans is crazed like...crazy and I got over my fear of wearing it pretty quickly. I do tend to baby it, as many of the older, rarer divers need to be.








You might try emailing Roy Taylor at RLT Watches. A few years ago he had some spares for Caribbeans, but as I recall he sold out fairly quickly.

Steve, I'm pretty sure the Holland Diving was a watch made for a commercial company and not a brand. The case is like the 2G KonTiki Super with crown guards and also resembles the Scubapro S-500s, but it's most like this quartz version of the Technos Sky Diver.








It's easy to imagine that the cases for these two watches were made by the same company, with minor changes around the crown guards to satisfy the watch company's need to be slightly different. 
This one example (there are many others) speaks to my point about the dive watch craze that occurred in the 60s & 70s as the sport grew and there was a rush to get watches out on the market in the face of a limited number of suppliers and when trying to meet a price point. I think the small brands used leftovers from other runs or cases made on a contract that couldn't be paid due to the Quartz Revolution or some other circumstances, and then bought up spare movements, etc. This is similar to what we see happening today with the 'catalog' watches from the smaller brands.
Today's small brands are filling a niche in the market at a price point and some are doing some interesting things to differentiate themselves from the pack. I expect that as they build a client base and brand appeal, the better brands will move on to doing more original watches and decrease their catalog content. The good news is that I don't think the companies we are seeing spring up now will have their legs cut off by an event analogous to the QR.


----------



## jantje.vlaam (Nov 23, 2011)

With all these Squales in this topic i hope to find more info regarding the one i have. It is a vintage Squale, the back says 1515. The bezel turns, but it turns both ways and very easy. (not what i learned while diving). The mesh was on the watch when bought new. The original owner did not remember in what year it was.


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Blandford Ocean Diver by Squale :-!


----------



## Dean1975 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nalu, Thanks for the info i will give it a go .


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

here are two funky divers


----------



## BJH42 (Jan 4, 2012)

clouser said:


> Another 6309


Can you advise what model Seiko this is?


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

BJH42 said:


> Can you advise what model Seiko this is?


Looks like a modified 6309-7040.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you for all your comments on the Holland Diving. Here is my new baby to start 2012...Zodiac Super Seawolf, I couldn't resist to get one of those new old stock.

FrancoThai


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Auricoste Spirotechnique...


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best regards, Frank


----------



## Dean1975 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, Here is my Jenny caribbean 1500 back after being restore.

























Thanks Dean.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Nadir Squale


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Frank, you have an amazing collection of vintage divers. They are all beautiful and well selected !!! Good to see people who share the same passion. An other amazing collector from Germany is sulaco.

FrancoThai


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Francothai, for the nice words. ;-)
And Frank very unsual divers you got there. Awesome :-!:-!

I would like to bring up this thread with this rather rare beauty.

Aquastar Benthos II










There were in total 4 for sale in the bay within the last 2 month, never saw that many before, never even saw ONE for sale 
before ;-)

I managed to get the last one which was for sale all of the others ended between 1200-1500Euros.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Tudor Sub 9411/0.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Healthways 100 Fathom - from 1955.
Been looking for this one for a long time.








Healthways was an early manufacturer of scuba equipment.
The 100 fathom was a badged Enicar 600 Seapearl


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes (Aug 27, 2007)

feilong108 said:


>


WOW...very cool


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes (Aug 27, 2007)

swingkid said:


> @ René: Very, very nice! I'd sell one of my kidneys for the Snowflake of the Kontiki!
> 
> This vintage Citizen has left already:
> 
> ...


I am on a constant search for one of these...or one of the other citizen divers from that same era....Mmmm mmmmm very nice.


----------



## crisco3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Some great watches, especially that Jenny!

Here is my pride and joy... now on orange Iso


----------



## evozine (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok, this is my kind of post, I own four watches, (two more pending this month) all divers, though non ever get wet...: 
TagHeuer, Hamilton, Helbros, Rolex


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

not sure I've even had a chance to add one of my grails to this thread yet... an all-time dive watch great :-!


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Doxa 600T Spiro :-!


----------



## falten (Feb 11, 2010)

another pic of my squale, capture the dial better in this one...


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

My "new" Ploprof before restore. 


















More pics in MareTempus.


----------



## Dave Anderson (Nov 4, 2011)

From about 1971, Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

A lot of "lovers"

































































































I'm a Vintage Diver guy


----------



## Itamaraty (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are mine:

Lanco :










Gruen:










Camy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

seiko 6309 at work


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a nice Omega from back around 1971.
The Vietnam War was grinding on, Janis Joplin and Jimi Hendrix died the year before and the Beatles had just broken up and the Partridge family were rating their socks off on TV.

This was a very modern look back then and a departure from the smooth curved surfaces of its predecessors.
It seems to have been a bit of an orphan as the distinctive design elements weren't repeated in later Seamasters.
Beautiful and different - Seamaster 166.088


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Breitling








*


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Seawolf with original Oyster Expansion Bracelet, purchased in Vietnam(PX) .


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

Mmmm. . . vintage.


----------



## Otto_Meticulous (Aug 28, 2011)

Still need to research this brand and model, but I'd estimate its age at 20-25 years.

More prize-winning photography:


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

How about a vintage Doxa 200T Graph Searambler...


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

bseidenberger said:


> Poor picture quality warning


Nice! My first decent watch was a PVD 1000 with black dial. Sadly I no longer have the watch however looking at this thread has me remanicing


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

I think of these as a matched set:


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Mirexall 300m diver.


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

Mmmm. . . more vintage.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

incoming...


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

*1969...*


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best regards, Frank


----------



## Dean1975 (Dec 11, 2011)

My 1969 Omega seamaster 200 (Banana)

















And I love it ..


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a very rare one - Frey 42mm Super Compressor from about 1961
It should look good with a little work.


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

love this thread! thanks for posting your pics guys


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

some "new" divers I got since my last post on this great thread:

Nivada Chronoking 20ATM with miror sub dials, equiped with the rare Valjoux 234 that was used on tudor and now even Panerai




























3 more diver from the 60ies, same style but different brands, movements etc.
I got two of them to pass a 5ATM pressure test so they can really dive 





































This one I like best. Relumed hands, NOS crown and a pressure test. And it's always correct! (hahaha b-))



















Cheers
Galpo


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Love it! |> |> 



sfglenrock said:


> How about a vintage Doxa 200T Graph Searambler...


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Benrus Type II









Philip Watch Caribbean 2000 ref. 709









Seiko 6159-7000









Seiko 6159-7019









Thermidor Super Submarino










Zodiac Super Sea Wolf









Family shot


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Back with my pair of Sandoz Typhoon.

FrancoThai


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

A very very rare breed Dugena Nautica 1000m from the seventies. 
If anyone has some infos about this watch go ahead


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Just have it and some quick shots. I wasn't expected to find this one at my dealer shop...Blancpain Aqualung with AS 1700/01 inside. If there anyone having this model, I would like to compare.

FrancoThai


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

FrancoThai said:


> Just have it and some quick shots. I wasn't expected to find this one at my dealer shop...Blancpain Aqualung with AS 1700/01 inside. If there anyone having this model, I would like to compare.
> 
> FrancoThai


Very nice.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: a Technos Sky diver 1000m fits nicely in this thread...*

One of the most beautiful watches that I ever seen!!!!!


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Only amazing watches!!!

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## dr_alzap (Feb 13, 2011)

My Vintage Eagle star Geneve Squale on Wjean NATO Strap


----------



## dr_alzap (Feb 13, 2011)

My Vintage Eagle star Geneve Squale on Wjean Flatten Mesh






Strap


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

Best. Thread. Ever. Thanks Peter for starting this epic thread!

Time to add the vintage dive acquisitions since my last contribution...

Squale Blandford (thanks again to Peter for turning me on to these Squales...)



























1983 Seiko 6309-7049.....can one ever have enough Seiko divers?


















Seiko 6106-7107....Seiko's first orange dialed diver, on original bracelet.









And the newest addition: 1969 Seiko 6105-8000...in a word: Sublime.













































Cheers,
'stoph


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

FrancoThai said:


> Just have it and some quick shots. I wasn't expected to find this one at my dealer shop...Blancpain Aqualung with AS 1700/01 inside. If there anyone having this model, I would like to compare.
> 
> FrancoThai


These Blancpains were also sent to the US and badged as Walthams: here's one of mine. They have the same A. Schilde movements in them. although they were originally brought into the country as manual movements with no date. I believe they showed up occasionally in Europe under the Spirotechnique name, and also a show up as "US Divers". They are all the same watch - I have a couple and one even says "Rayville" on the inside of the case.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks cpotters for the information and nice photo ( you have a great one here ). It is always funny to see the price at that time and what is the value nowadays. It feels great to own a piece of history.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Time for a team post.


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

A Lotus with Seiko quartz movement, I bought this in 1983, is manufactured in France by Yema, is identical to model Superman.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Some close relatives ...


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best regards, Frank


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Ricoh OceanMaster


----------



## dr_alzap (Feb 13, 2011)

My Old Titus Diver









Not a good shot..lol!


----------



## dr_alzap (Feb 13, 2011)

Another shot on my wrist


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

Up goes the thread with 2 pictures of may Sandoz Typhoon one of the first 1000m rated divers from the 60ties.


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

My new Longines Ultronic 200m with two friends..


----------



## wintermutt (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's a couple more to keep this awesome thread alive.














































I think the Sea Diver designation on these Chronomasters may have been a bit optimistic, but it's remarkable how many of 'em have survived.




























Deep Blue:










1000 Meters!!!










This old titanium Scubamaster is one of my few vintage Divers that actually still goes swimming:










One of Seiko's first Divers:










The coolest Super Comp (sweetest hands anyways):










Some of these inexpensive old things are among my favourites.




























So that's most of 'em that can bear showing.


----------



## Lucchese (May 11, 2011)

Caribbean Family... 








By lucchese2 at 2012-02-27[/IMG]


----------



## explorer64 (Dec 28, 2006)

CERTINA DS (Back view... later Front view):-d


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

My little contribusion to this great thread :-!

























/Peter


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

1985 Seiko Dive 6309-729A Zulu band came in the mail just the other day. LOVE IT!


----------



## explorer64 (Dec 28, 2006)

explorer64 said:


> CERTINA DS (Back view... later *Front view*):-d



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rellotger (Mar 7, 2012)

MIDO:








STOWA:








MIDO AND STOWA:








JEAN RICHARD:








DUWARD AQUASTAR:


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Talking about one of the first 1000m diver : Sandoz 1000m aka Baby Panerai.

Nice bunch of Certina previously...

FrancoThai


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a big face for ya


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

KingK12 said:


> Here's a big face for ya
> 
> View attachment 645903


What's vintage about that? :think:


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Finally added one of these to the herd


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

@Francothai
awesome Sandoz |> Still missing one of these in my collection, mainly because i think it would be to small for me to wear. :think:

Bringing up the thread again with a early TAG/Heuer Super Professional. The dial is already TAG/Heuer sigend, but it still has an old Heuer signed crown.
This used to be the Twotone Version but i as i don´t like Gold i had the bezel brushed. 
Got this as a very unexpected present from someone i don´t even know personally. :-!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Rene,

I have a 7' wrist. It wears like the Eterna Kontiki Super 38mm that you posted earlier.



sulaco said:


> @Francothai
> awesome Sandoz |> Still missing one of these in my collection, mainly because i think it would be to small for me to wear. :think:


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

FrancoThai said:


> Thank you for all your comments on the Holland Diving. Here is my new baby to start 2012...Zodiac Super Seawolf, I couldn't resist to get one of those new old stock.
> 
> FrancoThai


Always liked this Ti monster.
Maybe I should ask you to find me a NOS like this one.:think:


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

My wrist is a bit wider, but still sounds ok if it wears like the Kontiki Super. 
Thanks :-!



FrancoThai said:


> Hi Rene,
> 
> I have a 7' wrist. It wears like the Eterna Kontiki Super 38mm that you posted earlier.


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Taswell said:


> Finally added one of these to the herd
> 
> View attachment 646174


Resurrected from the bottom of the sea?

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

on their way to revision...


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

Something ordinary today.
Rolex Seadweller "Tripple Six"


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Dimitris said:


> Resurrected from the bottom of the sea?


No .. I'm not sure what caused it but the watch has an advanced case of bezel insert rot.
However the rest is is very good shape. 
The seller's photos on ebay were too large and made the watch look horrible.
It was difficult to see past the blemishes but that discouraged buyers.
I'll replace bezel insert when I get home and it will be a classic.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks good on that Nato mate.


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

*Vintage, or not vintage, that is the question.......................*​*
*​
​​*
More pics in MareTempus.*


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

For this week end Breil Manta 100 bars with comparison with Rolex Seadweller and Squale 50 atmos. Breil and Rolex are 14mm thick and 12mm for Squale.

FrancoThai
P/S : If you can not see the pictures please PM me. It seams I have some problem publishing my pictures in the forum lately.


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

FrancoThai said:


> For this week end Breil Manta 100 bars with comparison with Rolex Seadweller and Squale 50 atmos. Breil and Rolex are 14mm thick and 12mm for Squale.


Great Breil :-!

Reading some stuff for the trip to Thailand this year... and buy the watches FrancoThai hasn't bought yet :-d


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

My Enicar Sherpa Guide vintage diver.


----------



## fongeric (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool!!! she also one of my dream watch...


----------



## bazluca (Jan 9, 2012)

just arrived this, in nos state


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Some desk diving today with my transitional 5513:


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Seamaster - Deep Blue


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

'69 Bulova Snorkel 666










Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Arrived today, 5513 Maxi Dial from 1980.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

This ween-end I continue the comparative of the Breil, this time with the Rodania Super Suisso 1000m and the Holland Diving 500m since they all should be from the 70s.

Surprisingly all three have a thickness of 14mm. The "smallest" is the Holland with 40mm wide without crown / 44 long, 20mm lug same as Breil with 41mm wide / 48mm long. The biggest is the Rodania with 44mm wide / 48mm long and 22mm lug.

For the remaining, just enjoy the show...

P/S : I had some discussion about the Breil crystal and come to the conclusion that originally it has a flat mineral glass and not the domed crystal like the Squale or Berios since the Breil case is thicker than those two. Your opinion please...



Sandwich shot.


Rodania Super Suisso on mesh.


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

@francothai as usual hard to find divers, love them all one more like the other, they are all awesome. 

Really hard to beat, but i try with this one. ;-)
A very rare Nautilus Professional Quartz 500m/1650ft, yes another Quartz, seems i get used to them. :-d
What is rather with that watch?, well finding a Nautilus is a task for itself, i was searching for one for about
4 years, i believe, but this one has a rather rare case if you compare it to the other rare pictures that can be 
found in the net.
It has hidden lugs instead of visible ones.

Crystal is a bit scratched, but i might have a spare one, the bezel insert is interchangeable with the
Eterna Kontiki Super, that was also a reason i bought it, to be honest and also with other 
divers from this era like the Scubapro 500 or Francos Holland diving.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## bazluca (Jan 9, 2012)

new arrival
Girard Perregaux sea hawk 7100 from 1990


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*I was going through some of my vintage watches and came across this Belair Seapearl 600. I did a Google search and came up short of any info. Thought one of you vintage diver buffs might be able to offer up your thoughts. Manual wind Swiss. I will try to post some movement photos later.

Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks. 
*


















Happy Landings...​


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

staiiff said:


> Always liked this Ti monster.
> Maybe I should ask you to find me a NOS like this one.:think:


Not a Ti watch, it's SS. Pre-Fossil Zodiac never made a watch with a titanium case.

Here's a rare one, with a very interesting attempt at a mineral glass bezel:


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

1975 6105-8119 all Original


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

85' 6309-729a


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 600T
*
*


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*1680 Sub ... Picked this beater up brand new in 1980.

*
*






*​


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

Best thread ever btw!


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

My new Enicar Sherpa Guide. Complete with crazy crystal.Well not new.......


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

A very very rare Bird in NOS condition. This is a rare Sinn 801 clone from the brand or company or, what do i know, Avaron
It really is a beast, 43mm wide and 15mm high. I really love it. 
Enjoy


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

My 6309-7040, been looking for one quite a while. I went far too long with out one of these. 







and now on oyster shoes


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

1969 Seiko 5126 Water Proof


----------



## armian (Jul 13, 2011)

Caravelle 666ft. M9 (1969)


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very cool looking watch armain. 

-J


----------



## armian (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank You very much. Second pic. of this Caravella - this time @night


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm always a sucker for elegant French divers.
After all the French invented SCUBA - they also made some of the sweetest of the early dive watches.
Here's one I picked up recently.
Cupillard Rieme


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

for all you guys who just can't get enough :-d:-d:-d

both just acquired, one day after the other... I'd say I hit a lucky streak 

cheers,
Peter


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 120m (baby Ploprof), already gone.
Regards.


----------



## Snogge (Aug 25, 2007)

gr8sw said:


> for all you guys who just can't get enough :-d:-d:-d
> 
> both just acquired, one day after the other... I'd say I hit a lucky streak
> 
> ...


I should have known...

Fantastic Squale!!!


----------



## COPO (Nov 30, 2007)

Bulova Snorkel Automatic 666 Feet 11AFACD 17 Jewels Swiss M3 with Tropic like rubber band.
Anyone know what size or part# I need for the case back O ring? Maybe
it takes a flat one, I don't know. The one that's in the watch is flat from age.
Inside the cover is stamped MLB and 386 and M3 for 1963. Is 386 related
to a cross reference for part numbers?


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

62MAS


----------



## zodiak (Apr 10, 2011)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf chronograph with valjoux 726


----------



## JoeGo (Apr 7, 2012)

New watch.. vintage look...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

I wanted this for a while...Universal Polerouter Sub, all original with the Caliber 69.

FrancoThai


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)

6309-7049
Circa 1984.
Original, down to the rubber strap!


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

Latest 4 additions for the year...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

It is more and more harder to find interesting pieces...My last one, a super compressor : Technos Sky Diver 200m.

FrancoThai


----------



## tobiwankenobi (Sep 17, 2009)

Herewith will show my vintage dive ones!!!!


----------



## Leroy Kaman (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's my 70's Sicura.


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Well, I've posted this watch in other topics (Citizen and Dive watches, I don't know...), but here we go again! 
I have this old and rare Aqualand (P8200 70's). I love this watch. He's been my partner for decades, since before I get in the Brazilian Air Force. I was Liutenant, ready for war. I used to dive very much using this watch and he was my unique son for a long, because I didn't have money to buy others. Now I have many others watches.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

This Aquastar Atoll with a different dial configuration and powered by an AS 2063 with quick set date.
I love the BIG signed crown like on Omega Seamaster 300.

FrancoThai


----------



## Itamaraty (Dec 16, 2007)

I have never listened about this brand:








I like the "hard work" look a lot!


----------



## johnkwj (Mar 1, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> > View attachment 657366
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch... I've just got one but with lost on inner ring bezel (thin red colored bezel).. where i can find it :-s


----------



## johnkwj (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice watch... I've just got one but with lost on inner ring bezel ( thin red colored one)... where i can find to replace it?


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

ok, another contribution, just in... a '68 Seiko 6105-8009 with some amazing patina... this one probably spent some time in VietNam...

cheers,
Peter


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Aquastar's Family.

















































































Photo's was taken for my friend federico (Shogun) and posted a few months ago in the Spanish Forum Relojes Especoales.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice! I dont know why, but I like the little nautical star thats on the strap. Nice little accent.


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

My beloved Blandford


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome Aquastars.


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Very dificult find a Omega Seamaster 120 Big Blue like this ,but last year i have fortune and comes to me from Denmark.

Enjoy whit this pics .




















































































Thanks, to Federico (Shogun) for take this awesome pics.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Had this on last week


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Very hard to find , this Omega Seamaster 120 sc Big Blue, but at the end appears in Denmark and comes whit me.

Awesomes`pics of my friend Federico ( Shogun)


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Got one just like it


----------



## AMK000 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## char (Jul 19, 2011)

its this at least once a week...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi All,

This is it...This is the moment where I am happy with my current watch collection as I posted yesterday here :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/has-b...nally-happy-my-current-collection-703503.html

For this milestone, I am "ending" it with this last find just yesterday at my "usual place" in Bangkok...A very rare Japanese from 60s I guess...ORIENT WORLD TRIP SWIMMER. Never seen something like this before and just love it !!!

So for my current collection which starts already to evolve with more vintage chronographs, please visit my blog and don't hesitate to leave your friendly comments.

Again thank you to WUS for this great forum !!!

FrancoThai


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

new addition ... circa 1980 Tudor Snowflake


----------



## MDPLS (Apr 26, 2012)

1974 Accutron... (I think)


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi all, Today show my Orient King Diver 1000 m , small but nice vintage diver.

Hope that like it.

Photos are made two years ago for Vegaban for Spanish Watc Forum "Relojes Para Todos"


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Heuer 200m Big Size b-)


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

This one remains with me little boy...


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

new pic of an old favorite :-!


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Like very much vintage divers with big an compact cases , today show this Sinn 801

Pics was taken for Vegaban and posted in the Spanish foum "Relojes para Todos".

























































Thanks for view.


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best regards, Frank


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Frank,

Still some unusual divers to see from you ; )


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Other vintage diver of my collection who I love is this rare Rodania Supersuisso 3000 , big and monocoque case





































Photos are taken for Vegaban and posted last year on the spanish watch forum "Relojes para Todos".


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, really impressive watches here ! 

* my Golden Tuna* :-!


----------



## rellotger (Mar 7, 2012)

Tiburon HammerHead:


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

*This thread is killing me every time i go over the new posts 

*I have some to add, but I can't remember which are already in so it'll do with my latest restoration, 
Just finished testerday - Citizen 150m dating 1977, now cleaned, regulated and relumed.

Before










After



















(A little more detailed pictorial of the restoration can be found in my blog)
Cheers, Galpo


----------



## Dogmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all,

This just arrived today and really is my first truly vintage watch its my Eterna-Matic Kontiki Super which has a cal 1489K movemnet that i believe dates its year of manufacture to 1967 i'm still looking for good websites to learn more about my watch and any guidnace would be greatly appreciated. Here are some pictures of my watch.




























and here a few wrist shots on my GasGasBones strap



















Marc


----------



## rellotger (Mar 7, 2012)

15 years of my life I had to wait for a UNIVERSAL GENEVE POLEROUTER SUB. A watch prized by collectors. This particular model is very special. The case is asymmetric. The thickness of the watch is only 10 millimeters thanks to micro-rotor movement.

This watch is very light, with a leather strap weighs 70 grams. It is very comfortable to wear.

In this case, I've put a black leather strap with orange points, that looks great.


















































Vintage Dive Watch


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

an oldie but a goodie 6217


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Been busy for a while chasing this one...Omega Big Blue. Now I am after vintage chronographs which is more "headache" than divers IMO ; )

FrancoThai
P/S: Had some problems to link my blog from my profile but now its done! My "current" collection is there but already changing...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

FrancoThai said:


> Been busy for a while chasing this one...Omega Big Blue. Now I am after vintage chronographs which is more "headache" than divers IMO ; )
> 
> FrancoThai
> P/S: Had some problems to link my blog from my profile but now its done! My "current" collection is there but already changing...


Wow, that is a killer watch ! 

Love the case, dial and hands.

And in a very good condition. |>


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

@ FrancoThai: Very cool 'Big Blue' :-!

Know, that here are a few Squale lovers... here is my new one. 500m with the fat case also used for the BP Bund.


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

*
Today, present another japanese diver , Orient Olympia Weekly diver, this diver comes from Tokio , usually japanese collectors keep vintage
watches in very good condition like show this.

Want give many thanks for all members forum that send me "likes" in the last post.

Pics was taken for Vegaban and posted in the Spanish forum " Relojes para Todos".



































*


----------



## Ed Rooney (Aug 3, 2007)

1974 vintage


----------



## Timeout123 (Jun 20, 2012)

My Rado Captain Cook Mk1


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Another love of mine


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

My 100ATM Avaron underwater... well at least a bit ;-)


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Rotary Aquadive for me


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

jeff wilson said:


> Rotary Aquadive for me



Awesome watch !


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you



exc-hulk said:


> Awesome watch !


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

All colour and assymetric case in this Universal Geneve Polerouter Sub, Now Iam looking an brother for this ,the Polerouter sub two crowns.
























































Photos was made for Vegaban and posted in the Spanish Forum "Relojes Para Todos".


----------



## rellotger (Mar 7, 2012)

UAU !!! UAAAAAUUUUU !!!!!

An universal geneve polerouter in perfect condition !!!

An universal geneve polerouter sub in perfect condition !!!

Do you think possible to restoring of my Polerouter sub? bezel, dial and case?

Please,

look my blog:

Vintage Dive Watch

What do you think about my blog?

Thanks


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

The super compressor Polerouter Sub


----------



## crazyhorse (May 9, 2012)

capela said:


> *
> Today, present another japanese diver , Orient Olympia Weekly diver, this diver comes from Tokio , usually japanese collectors keep vintage
> watches in very good condition like show this.
> 
> ...


----------



## briandumais (Jun 6, 2006)

*A vintage bulova dive watch.*

Here is my new vintage diver. Its the first USN mil-w-22176 Bulova dive watch. My watch is in the process of getting a new bezel fabricated. Check out this link. Very interesting info! Brian
The restoration of my Bulova MIL-W-22176 USN dive watch prototype is finished! - Topic


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: A vintage bulova dive watch.*

Isn´t that the one that went for over 13k USD in the bay?  Incredible !!! Nice !!!



briandumais said:


> Here is my new vintage diver. Its the first USN mil-w-22176 Bulova dive watch. My watch is in the process of getting a new bezel fabricated. Check out this link. Very interesting info! Brian
> The restoration of my Bulova MIL-W-22176 USN dive watch prototype is finished! - Topic


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: A vintage bulova dive watch.*



sulaco said:


> Isn´t that the one that went for over 13k USD in the bay?  Incredible !!! Nice !!!


Yeah saw this one too...but not my cup of tea.

In fact I have this one in : Certina DS 200m Crossdial. To replace my classic diver Eterna Super Kontiki who had a new home.

FrancoThai


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: A vintage bulova dive watch.*

Oh Yes.....this is a nice one 

Never seen it before, I like it a lot :-!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: A vintage bulova dive watch.*

I never have either. Its very unique, very nice purchase!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Enjoy it while still mine (on sale here)


----------



## rellotger (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Mary371 (Jul 8, 2012)

I loooove the old Omega SM 300!​


----------



## briandumais (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: A vintage bulova dive watch.*

it ended up selling for quite a lot more money. I had to fly to Las Vegas to pick up in person. The seller was quite a piece of work! Brian


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi guys can I play along in this tread









Regards Jonas straka

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: A vintage bulova dive watch.*



briandumais said:


> it ended up selling for quite a lot more money. I had to fly to Las Vegas to pick up in person. The seller was quite a piece of work! Brian


So its the one i wrote about in MWR, after reading the thread there i thought it didn´t exist!
Great you went the long way and still insisted in buying it.
Awesome and rare watch.:-!


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: A vintage bulova dive watch.*

Some new pictures of my old watches.

Eterna Kontiki Super


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: A vintage bulova dive watch.*

And my beloved Ploprof


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)

Some great pieces.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Nothing new on man side so I found this mysterious Heuer Professional 200m Automatic for lady ( ref. 6184 W 20 ). Powered with an ETA 2671. I have posted more photos in my blog.
We are used to see this model with quartz movement. If some one have more information on this one because I haven't.

FrancoThai


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Really awesome watches here.

Especially the Heuer


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

hmm...not truly a diver but 'sports' diver...

this is the 30m seiko silverwave from 1964.


----------



## avenger007 (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

1968 seiko 6105-8000


----------



## Timeout123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is another recent acquisition - Vintage Zodiac Seawolf Diver (Black with Date) and original band.


----------



## Timeout123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Two more vintage beauties - 
1.) Vintage Zodiac Aerospace GMT Diver
2.) O&W Diver


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

only nine years passed from august 2003, when Timefactors launched your PRS-2 Dreanought , but I think that today is an iconic and classic diver.

*








**








*













































Pics was taken for Vegaban an posted on the Spanish watch Forum "RelojesparaTodos".


----------



## ghostcar (Apr 8, 2009)

Dave Anderson said:


> From about 1971, Zodiac Sea Wolf
> View attachment 606731


I have that one too. Same face and outer ring, its on a RAF band for diving. I want to have the hands and dial re-lumed and the all seals replaced, a pressure test, etc. Not sure where I should have the work done though. Mine runs great.


----------



## rellotger (Mar 7, 2012)

For me, the best hommage to a vintage dive watches is the Tiburon HammerHead:


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

*







*
Certina DS-2 SuperPH 500M, from Crepas collection, thanks to Ana and Pablo for the lending, more pics in MareTempus.
*







*


----------



## RichardSI (Nov 28, 2011)

Sicura


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

capela said:


> only nine years passed from august 2003, when Timefactors launched your PRS-2 Dreanought , but I think that today is an iconic and classic diver.
> 
> *
> **
> ...


"Dreadnoguhts"? :think:


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I think a couple of guys don't get the title, "some vintage dive love..."


----------



## Ed Rooney (Aug 3, 2007)

Brisman said:


> I think a couple of guys don't get the title, "some vintage dive love..."


Vintage = a new watch which has not been flipped in 3 months.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## vvd (Jan 8, 2012)

*SEIKO DIVER 4205*


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone dig this old Aquadive?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

OzO said:


> Anyone dig this old Aquadive?


I do, of course.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Just added this one to the collection.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi,

When I thought I couldn't find anything else interesting in vintage divers...this one came along and when I look into my reference book for it, I was totally amazed to know about this one of a kind diver with the depth gauge within the aluminum bezel. This NIVADA DEPTHOMATIC is unfortunately not often seen so here it is.

FrancoThai


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

early 60's 1st generation Nivada Grenchen Chronomaster Aviator Sea Diver (whew :-d) w/ VJ92...


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

Seiko


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

sorry, mystake....








scubafox said:


> Seiko


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

FrancoThai said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I thought I couldn't find anything else interesting in vintage divers...this one came along and when I look into my reference book for it, I was totally amazed to know about this one of a kind diver with the depth gauge within the aluminum bezel. This NIVADA DEPTHOMATIC is unfortunately not often seen so here it is.
> 
> FrancoThai


Never seen before.. and that I do not have to say very often... :-!:-d


----------



## jacklister (Jan 16, 2012)

my Seamaster says hello


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

How about a Doxa Pro 300 (no-T) Black Lung from around '67. Complete with a nice domed crystal...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Really hot DOXA's Steve ! 

Love it...


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

One of my preferite diver


----------



## bazluca (Jan 9, 2012)

Aquadive caribbean 2000 orange NOS
not mine...sigh!


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

Another PW...


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

*Orient King Diver, just arrived from eBay.
Thinking of putting it on a leather strap....*


----------



## edmicael (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## edmicael (Jul 21, 2011)

6105-8110


----------



## edmicael (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

'67 Snorkle666:









O&W precision late 60s/70s:









Zodiac Seawolf nd'59:









'71 Jenny AD:









'71 SM120:


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

*
In 1966 Favre -Leuba launched , this thver Deep Blue 500, all colour , whit Aqualung logo on dial, beautiful and different case.

*













































*Pics was taken for Gegaban and posted two years ago in the spanish forum "Relojes para Todos".

*b-)b-)b-)


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

Zodiac SSW 100 atm today.


----------



## adolfo araujo (Jun 8, 2008)

One Of my vintage dive watch


----------



## Falcon15e (Jun 11, 2009)

Umm...where can I find one of these???? 



sfglenrock said:


> Nice big triangle, Peter. Here's another vintage Seamaster...


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Falcon15e said:


> Umm...where can I find one of these????


Usually on my wrist. ;-)


----------



## Timeout123 (Jun 20, 2012)

The world's first ever 1000m diver watch (supposedly). Sandoz 1000m aka Baby Panerai. Also the inspiration behind the Benarus Moray.


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I just acquired this 43mm vintage beauty. I have a blue Brady sail cloth strap with orange stitching on order for it already.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

A rare Anthony 100 Atmos diver. Same case as the Squale Master.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

ncmoto said:


>


Beautiful watch u ve ncmoto! Is that a Doxa prototype ?


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Beautiful watch u ve ncmoto! Is that a Doxa prototype ?


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=
Thanks...No, Doxa made these for US DIVERS in the late 70s-early 80s. The case differs from other DAXAS of that era in that the case is more angular and crown @ 4.. I also have this Searambler version


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

I couldn't resist this nice little Waltham 34mm.
Very much like a Blancpain Bathyscaphe - is it a Blancpain Waltham?
The movement is marked Waltham Watch Co.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

new shoes on an old favorite


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ArneHR (May 27, 2008)

What an inspiring thread!

I am more or less done with vintage chronos (for now), and I am about to expand my diver-collection.

Didn't see any postings of the Hamilton Super-Compressor. Very versatile, I must say.

Excellent as a dress watch:










On a NATO-strap, with a shot showing off the green lumina:










Oh yeah. I got a SM300 as well 










But got to say, value for money: Nothing beats that Hamilton.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

You've got two stunners there - love them.


ArneHR said:


> Didn't see any postings of the Hamilton Super-Compressor. Very versatile, I must say.


I think you'll find one or two buried in here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-us-your-compressors-super-compressors-576995.html

And here's mine to get you started.


----------



## ArneHR (May 27, 2008)

Thanks!

Cool dial configuration you have there. Haven't seen that one. And thanks for the compressor thread!


----------



## iamsupersam (Apr 26, 2012)

A question to you guys owning these beautiful pieces. How do you keep the crystals looking so pristine?

Cheers
Sam


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Polywatch™ :-!


----------



## iamsupersam (Apr 26, 2012)

And how about those with mineral crystals?


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

*Nautilusmania:

Only have in my collection (3) quartz vintage divers and all are Nautilus, this:

Beautiful & cool divers.

*

















































































*Pics was taken for Vegaban an posted on the Spanish forum "Relojes Para Todos".*

;-);-);-)


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

TGIF!


















.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

ncmoto said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=
> Thanks...No, Doxa made these for US DIVERS in the late 70s-early 80s. The case differs from other DAXAS of that era in that the case is more angular and crown @ 4.. I also have this Searambler version


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

one of my favourite vintage divers


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Finally found another one of these - an Aquastar Glasstar.
I bought one back in the 70s for $65 and logged hundreds of dives with it.
This one cost a little more.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Orient King Diver (c 1975) on a leather band by BJ Straps. Heavy, chunky but not bling-ey, IMHO. Loving it.


----------



## Noodia (May 13, 2010)

Universal Geneve PoleRouter Sub



another PoleRouter Sub execution



Universal Geneve Space-Compax



Fortis MarineMaster Valjoux 72



Heuer 980.005



Heuer Autavia 11630 P Decompression Diver



cheers,

L


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Doxa 600T Spiro


----------



## GRMPer (Sep 3, 2010)

Love that orange Heuer. Looking for one myself--either the 005 or the 007. Just got this one for my wife--it's an 016.









My 023 on isofrane.


----------



## Noodia (May 13, 2010)

GRMPer said:


> Love that orange Heuer. Looking for one myself--either the 005 or the 007. Just got this one for my wife--it's an 016.
> 
> View attachment 832647


Thanks !

Here with my daughter's 011


----------



## GRMPer (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice pairing!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Friday...


----------



## dorianinside (Nov 15, 2007)

Taswell said:


> No .. I'm not sure what caused it but the watch has an advanced case of bezel insert rot.
> However the rest is is very good shape.
> The seller's photos on ebay were too large and made the watch look horrible.
> It was difficult to see past the blemishes but that discouraged buyers.
> ...


It's classic the way it is..don't replace anything, keep it original! it rocks!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

My final addition&#8230;Tissot T12 Sonorous with A. Schild 1930. I wanted to finish my collection with a vintage diver alarm and I find this one very attractive.

Apart of my blog, I posted here for my collection :
My final collection..for now.

FrancoThai


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

I was pretty lucky the last few dayd and snagged some pretty rare divers

First one is a Princeton Tectonics Tec 1800 from the beginning of the 80ties 
which is basically a relabeled Doxa 600t


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

Second one is a well known Tag Heuer 1000m Professional Quartz


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

And last not least is a Nautilus 500m Professional Quartz, the second Nautilus i own.










And here are all four togehter


----------



## GRMPer (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice 023--can you tell if that band is original...what markings are on it? It looks a lot like the one in the original 80s catalog, but I haven't heard what they originally were. I went with an Isofrane on my Heuer 023 as it had the same look and is well-made.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

A very rare NOS Seiko 200m, bronze diver....I'm putting a BOR bracelet on it


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Bwana1 said:


> A very rare NOS Seiko 200m, bronze diver....I'm putting a BOR bracelet on it


Very nice! Don't think I've ever seen one of those.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> Very nice! Don't think I've ever seen one of those.


Thanks...Very lucky to find it 2 weeks ago, came with the NOS Seiko 2 tone bronzed bracelet also


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

I bought it from ebay its a vintage one. The seller also has them with an original Heuer buckle.
Suits the watch quite well and really looks like the one in the catalog



GRMPer said:


> Nice 023--can you tell if that band is original...what markings are on it? It looks a lot like the one in the original 80s catalog, but I haven't heard what they originally were. I went with an Isofrane on my Heuer 023 as it had the same look and is well-made.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Put a vintage bracelet on the Silverhorse Sub last week:


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Zacherl321 said:


> Never seen before.. and that I do not have to say very often... :-!:-d


I used to have one of these Nivada divers. Mine was different in that the aluminum bezel was black. I purchased the watch new in 1969 in the Bahamas and it accompanied me on many, many dives.


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

timesofplenty said:


> Put a vintage bracelet on the Silverhorse Sub last week:


I like the fat crown,reminds me of titus calypso..


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

my rotations for the week;

Titoni Seascoper



















Omega Cosmic 2000 60m diver


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Also put the Superman on a vintage bracelet:


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

relative newcomer... one-owner '84 5513


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

gr8sw said:


> relative newcomer... one-owner '84 5513


Ooo such a nice timepiece gr8sw :-!
It looks to be in stunning condition Congrats!!!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

what model is that?!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Eleventh Hour said:


> *
> Gorgeous!*


what model is that?!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

AMK000 said:


> Love for Jenny


What model is this - its looks AMAZING! (let me know if you ever decide to sell  )


----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

My most recent acquisitions:















Regards.


----------



## Currywurst (Nov 1, 2012)

Great watch.I love it very much .


Retina said:


> *Vintage, or not vintage, that is the question.......................*​
> 
> ​​*
> More pics in MareTempus.*


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I concur!


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

1000 meters, beads of rice bracelets, domed crytal...........


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Retina said:


> 1000 meters, beads of rice bracelets, domed crytal...........


mine likes yours :-d

cheers,
Peter


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

and a new pic of an old friend...


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

gr8sw said:


> and a new pic of an old friend...


The old one.(from my friend Pablo)



And my new friend:

​


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, hot stuff as always !

My Golden Tuna


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty close to vintage, terrible photo...

RS


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Doxa Sub 300 T of my friend Pablo with a perfect patina.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Love vintage Doxas :-!
Here's mine in the right element.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Retina said:


> Doxa Sub 300 T of my friend Pablo with a perfect patina.


Absolutely amazing ! 

Love it.


----------



## Itamaraty (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello.
Here is my new "old" one!!!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

una mas... '67 SM300


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

My Modded 1983 Seiko 6309 7049 says hello.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

It is a been a while since I posted in this post...I am back with my bunch of Vintage Chronograph Divers powered with Valjoux 72 ( from left to right : Enicar Aquagraph, Longines Nonius, Nivada Chronoking ).

In advance, Happy Xmas to all WUS.

FrancoThai


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

latest in today....


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's a '64 SM300 reference 165.014...


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Itamaraty (Dec 16, 2007)

I've just bought this guy here and will apreciate any information about how to find a bezel for it!










Regards,
Diogo


----------



## rellotger (Mar 7, 2012)

A great tribute to diver watches:

TIBURON BLUESHARK


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

First vintage diver of 2013 : Roamer Seth Thomas with Valjoux 23 inside.

FrancoThai


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Vintage Tudor Snowflake...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

2013 definitively starts well for me...2nd NOS diver already with this HEUER 844, I love the Jubilee bracelet on it :

FrancoThai


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Great thread, it's been a while since I posted on this one so here's the current vintage divers.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a cracker, if I recall correctly, you bought this new in the mid sixties for about $400, great looker, love that Rose dial.

[

QUOTE=ncmoto;5826784]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Today show , this german vintange diver 70's like NOS , a few divers ago comes from Germany.

Arctos Sub 200m is a nice and beatiful diver, like me this insert of bezel who is similar to Carribben

vintage divers.

Hope like us .










































































b-)b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

wearing this one today


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## Mmaxmad (Jun 2, 2012)

Vintage family


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

HGP 1000m

Any more here with this style? Or does anybody know more about this "brand"?

View attachment 968754


and my Squale Master Blandford I got back:

View attachment 968755


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

The Kontiki Super is in my opinion the best of the vintage divers. I'll find one some day!



gr8sw said:


> and a new pic of an old friend...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi All,

I have been wanting this for a while and now have it: all original Roamer Stingray S with its Gay Freres bracelet like in this ad. We usually see this model with a NSA bracelet.

FrancoThai


----------



## dorianinside (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

View attachment 993081


View attachment 993082


...just ran into two funky vintage "divers" at local auction site. interesting design on both.


----------



## mybeginner (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm just a lurker and very new here but wanna join more on the forums 
Not sure my watch is dive watch or not but it's definitely vintage and I really love it.


----------



## scottown (Mar 2, 2006)

*NOS 1969 Chalet*

View attachment 993337


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi mybeginner,

Very happy to see a fellow Thai member in WUS ( we are very few ), you are welcome especially in the diving forum. We love vintage divers here...

I use to have quite the same watch as yours...they are a few brands with quite the same design...mine was under Le Phare ( Lazarus ) but I sold it a while ago...it is powered with an ETA 7733 and rated about 200m if I remember...quite fun to have and definitely very nice on a bead of rice bracelet.

Hope to see more of you...and also your photographic still is surely better than mine 

FrancoThai


----------



## mybeginner (Apr 21, 2012)

FrancoThai said:


> Hi mybeginner,
> 
> Very happy to see a fellow Thai member in WUS ( we are very few ), you are welcome especially in the diving forum. We love vintage divers here...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your welcome 

I googled Lazarus and I think it's the same watch ;-). Just my movement is Landeron, not valjoux as yours.
And yeah, it looks great on the BOR. But it's not the original bracelet. This one was from yobokies :-!

I'll try to join more. Thanks again


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## ksv123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Can never go wrong.


----------



## ksv123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Excellent vintage collection.


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

as usual vintage for me... these few are in rotation for weeks to come,one more on the way..


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Retro high tech - Accutron Deep Sea from 1969
View attachment 999103


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

....a bit old and weathered now just like your favourite flares....even the iPhone picks up the slight pitting etc...I've been wearing it on the blue isofrane lately, though it photographs more black here 
View attachment 1000330

View attachment 1000332

View attachment 1000334


Sometimes even the dear old PP600 must play second fiddle!
View attachment 1000339

View attachment 1000340
View attachment 1000341


The case backs on these things are my fav....chunky monocoque yet so silky smooth
View attachment 1000342


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Not so many "new" watches to see...

My quest for a vintage Doxa 300T is still not successful even though I had some in my hands but wasn't in the right condition as I wanted.

Meanwhile, this one shows up and cheers me up : SCUBAPRO 500.

FrancoThai


----------



## LR09WA (Apr 7, 2010)

Beater said:


> ....a bit old and weathered now just like your favourite flares....even the iPhone picks up the slight pitting etc...I've been wearing it on the blue isofrane lately, though it photographs more black here
> View attachment 1000330
> 
> View attachment 1000332
> ...


 Those ploprof's give me the horn, I don't think I can stand up now !!


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello , friends

Today show us a excellent &rare vintage diver :Citizen Chronomaster 500

This watch was made for citizen in 1971, probably is the best high end Japanese diver of 70's , whit consent of seiko 6215/6159 is very rare because was launched in a very
limited edition, I found this in Vietnan, is in very good condition 
Have a monocoque case , open by Crystal ,43mm aprox whitout crown and depth rate 500 m.

Hope that like this pics:














































b-)b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## vinagra (Nov 1, 2010)

Capela, you are the best. Your divers are fantastic, not much seen and very good conserved.

Enviado desde mi GT-P3110 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

Capela - that Citizen diver is beautiful!!! I have never seen one of those. congratulations on a great find!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

An other 1000m quartz diver with the Squale case same as the HGP from Zacherl321. This one is under Astree Watch brand. The difference is the lume on mine which is brown not green, this gives it a more classy look.

If only one vintage quartz diver in the collection, this should be one of the top choices. Movement ESA 9362 inside.

FrancoThai


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

just back from rehaul


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

This Super Sea Wolf is in the mail. More pictures when it arrives. ( Sellers picture)


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

an old friend on Omega mesh (reversed... rounded not flattened side)


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Have This Universal Geneve Polerouter Sub two Crowns to Show For all that loves vintage diver watch .

Is a watch of a golden age of diver watches (60's/70s) dated in 1964 the case is a supercompressor

made for E. Piquerez size is 42mm diameter and 13 mm thickness, movement is a UG 215-2

In any pics appears whit your little brother UG polerouter Sub One crown (1969) assymetric case

and movement UG 1-69

Today this timepiece is a iconic and reference of vintage divers .

wish that like us.b-)b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

More pictures as promised.

I picked up this Zodiac on eBay for my Heuer friend on the continent. It turns out he collects vintage Sea Wolfs as well as Heuers.

I get to wear it for a few weeks before I send it away. I'll miss it.


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello friends &F of Vintage diver watchs.

Zenith launched your model S.58 in two Versions militar and diver , the logo means S= Sport , 58= year who Zenith

launched this beautiful and iconic watch to the market, the case size is aprox 36mm whitout crown , the caliber

is a Zenith 2542 PC automatic.

Enjoy us whit pics.



















b-)b-)b-)


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

heuer autavia diver 100...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Enicar Sherpa 600 GMT and the family.

FrancoThai


----------



## Leroy Kaman (Jan 7, 2012)

Beautiful family, Franco!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Another visiting Zodiac that just arrived. This is a Super Sea Wolf 100 ATM.


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

My three vintage friends.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Ubiquitous Seiko 6309-704L 










This one has received some attention from Jake at IWW, case refinished and relum. Recent service and a Yobokies flat sapphire fitted in Canberra.

Sent from outer space


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Interlude with some MRP SA Brevet + 503.305 ( 200m case ) like the Heuer 844.



Alsta 200m ( same brand that has been worn in the movie JAW - 1st Episode ).



Lady 200m Diver Watch : Nivada Tiravana.



Back case of both with Brevet + 503.305.



FrancoThai


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Vintage Blanford Ocean Diver 100 Atmos ( Domed crystal ) to complete my vintage Squale 1000m collection with 3 different cases.



Breil Manta 100 Bars ( Flat crystal ).



And the whole family with Astree Watch 1000m ( Quartz ).



FrancoThai


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Another Nivada Grenchen Dive Chrono. I love these chunky old divers...


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

old friend, new strap :-!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Although its already been posted i think that another 166.0088 is in order. On Omega Mesh this time, i think it suits the watch better then the original bracelet did.








More so because the original 166.0088 bracelet turned out to look quite good on my f300. All is well that ends well.








Also i am sorry that the "watch bug" do not actually come with the photo skills that some of you seem to have gotten. I can still enjoy the watches though, of which there are fortunately many.


----------



## capela (Jul 11, 2009)

*
Excellent French dive watch made for ZRC (zuccolo&Rochet) this Grand Fonds 300 m second series.

Like me your fat hands and baquelite bezel , crown at six, caliber Eta 2472.... other of the golden

age divers.

Any Pics ...............

















:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:















*


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

6105-8110, a classic!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: More Vintage Dive Love*

Another Zodiac in the stable.....


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Ploprof928 said:


> best regards, Frank


Very nice!


----------



## Beater (Feb 3, 2012)

Ploprof928 said:


> best regards, Frank


Truly hideous, yet outstanding! My kind of watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Ploprof928 said:


> best regards, Frank


digging the TessuFlex!


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

Tag Heuer 844/5 Auto Diver, recently fully serviced. I have the bracelet, but prefer it on a nato...


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Many Thanxs, Yes it´s a very nice big block with 48mm and I love the deep pushers and crown. The same watch was build by lip with blue dial.  best regards, Frank


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Some interesting updates since my last participation...

Ok my turn now with my vintage Tissot Visodate Seastar T12 and the whole family from 70s ( Tissot Navigator & Tissot Sonorous T12 ).

I love family reunion(s) 

FrancoThai


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Precimax Aquamax Safety 300m.

My collection for 2013 is complete please see it in this post :
( https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-final-collection-now-755986.html ).

FrancoThai


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

FrancoThai said:


> Precimax Aquamax Safety 300m.
> 
> My collection for 2013 is complete please see it in this post :
> ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-final-collection-now-755986.html ).
> ...


Very nice


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't believe I haven't posted in this one yet. Most of my collection is vintage inspired, but here are a couple of my vintages (only ones I have pics of right now).


----------



## sulaco (Mar 13, 2006)

Bringing up this Thread with a vintage Beast, also this one looks like new ;-)

Omega Seamaster Professional 1000m Ref 166.093


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

My newest Sherpa Guide. Mid 60s and in very good condition


----------



## Itamaraty (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are my new two guys:





Regards,
Itamaraty


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

The favourites of my vintage divers:


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> View attachment 1142994
> 
> 
> My newest Sherpa Guide. Mid 60s and in very good condition


Absolutely stunning! Is it the original Enicar bracelet as well?


----------



## Mark020 (Feb 8, 2012)

[Doublepost from the vintage Jenny thread]

Picked up a one owner Caribbean 1500 which was bought new in 1966. Must have seen not too much use and service in its life judging by the sharp case(back) and the original crown. After some Polywatch even the plexy looks very nice! Unfortunately the bracelet was lost long ago. I can't find any other pictures of this exact combo of dial and bezel!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

I am back with one of my favorite vintage diver : Lorenz Sub Chronograph ( Lemania 5100 ). More too come later...

FrancoThai


----------



## quub (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome thread! Here's a couple

Oris Star from the 60's



















Golden Tuna 1978


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Before the grand finale...this rare Tissot Navigator Pepsi 100m that completes my vintage Tissot divers collection. I got it from the original owner that kept it for 30 years and this one is the strangest of all because it has Doxa hands and an Omega crown but all is confirmed original !

FrancoThai



The whole Tissot family :


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a hard to find vintage diver. 
The Aquastar Glasstar from the late 70s.
I had one as my second dive watch and cruised the south Pacific for 4 years wearing it logging hundreds of dives.
I've been looking for this one for a long time - trying to regain my lost youth.
The memories are already coming back.








It's quite strong visually, easy to read at depth and lightweight with a glass reinforced plastic case.
They were also available with a yellow bezel.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope this counts...my Tudor 76100.


----------



## Mark020 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just back from a service:


----------



## Ettore Castellano (Sep 19, 2013)

70ish Cupillard Rieme


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

movado super sub sea...


----------



## brucebobby (Dec 28, 2011)

My recent addition, from 1966.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Back with this Certina DS3 PH200m and the family of 3 different generations.

FrancoThai


----------



## TDLux (May 31, 2012)

Lorenz Sub. Automatic
Im guessing at 80s but have no idea.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Tried dipping my toes in the vintage waters with this one. Bad thing is, case is smaller than it was told ~ 36mm vs 40mm. Very small watch, but very cool. Last few seconds snag on the bay, so Karma may have had a hand. So far keeps time with my others, had a bit of trouble with the date, so haven't messed with it too bad. Inner bezel rotates smoothly, applied indices don't show well in the pics, but really stand out nicely. Handwinder. I really really wish this had been 40mm....


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

GriffonSec said:


> Tried dipping my toes in the vintage waters with this one. Bad thing is, case is smaller than it was told ~ 36mm vs 40mm. Very small watch, but very cool. Last few seconds snag on the bay, so Karma may have had a hand. So far keeps time with my others, had a bit of trouble with the date, so haven't messed with it too bad. Inner bezel rotates smoothly, applied indices don't show well in the pics, but really stand out nicely. Handwinder. I really really wish this had been 40mm....


That blue second hand is EPIC! I really like the vintage look and find the sizes to be pretty good for my girly wrists. Unfortunately, some sellers include the crown when giving measurements.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a sucker for dual crown watches, plus this case style. The blue second hand and the "Majestime" script sealed the deal, the polished gold indices were a bonus. I will have to give it credit, it does wear a bit larger than it's measurments, if it were thicker, it would wear as large as my 40mm bullhead chrono. Lug to lug is 46mm.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm with you on the multiple crown fetish. It's what started my Sicura obsession. Nice catch!


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

NOS Squale.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

currently on wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A lots of great vintage here! I have a 7002-700J on the way can't wait to post it here.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

The latest member with a Christmas twist:


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Last week end of 2013 with the best of course. I have waited for those two a long time...

All the best for 2014 to all WUS.

FrancoThai



Aquadive Caribbean 1000 :


Doxa Sub 600T Divingstar ( Aubry Era ) :


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

gr8sw said:


>


VERY nice, as always! There are a couple in there that I would gladly trade most of my collection for! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

gr8sw said:


>


I hate you


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

With an Elgin UDT canteen diver


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

I really love the old vintage divers, more than the new ones even. It's just hard to find one big enough to fit todays style. I've got this Tag-Heuer incoming that I'm excited about. Not sure how "vintage" it is but I'm thinking early eighties? The picture is shamelessly stolen from the interweb thing. The one incoming is a bit rougher, the bezel insert needs to be replaced. I'll post actual pics when it arrives hopefully, today or tomorrow! Does anyone know where I can order Tag parts, like the insert, reasonably?


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Received the vintage Tag last week. I like it. It's a bit rough but that kind of gives it charm. You know it's been used. Think I'll leave it the way it is for now. Model 1500 from '93 or '94 is my best guess with only a little bit of research. Second pic is the head only, took off the two tone original bracelet to clean it. First pic is on the road, enjoying life.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

I almost sold this one but fortunately gained a new found appreciation for it on a green nato.

1975


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

IDF Kontiki on mesh. Perfect for me





Cheers,
Galpo


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

beautiful IDF, Gal :-!


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Promised to post some pics once the Tag arrived. I think it's a '94 model 1500. Thinking about just leaving it. I've got lots of new sparkly watches, this one has a nice patina to it. Looks good on the mesh band too.


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

gr8sw said:


> beautiful IDF, Gal :-!


Not too shabby yourself, Peter ;-)
Two rare beauties, never seen that Sandoz before


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi,

I have been busy adding a few classics from the 70s to my collection but by luck I found this deal at my regular dealer today : Beuchat 1000m used by the French Military.

Nice week-end to all WUS.

FrancoThai


----------



## Maltes60 (Jul 26, 2011)

KO

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

excellent thread. Here is my only dive watch, the Aquastar Benthos 500


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Squale for Sunday...


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't posted in this thread for a while, a few changes. Three vintage divers at the moment.

Rolex Mk III Maxi dial from 1980, Tudor 9411/0 Snow Flake from mid seventies and a Transitional Tudor 7016/0, Rose Dial with an ETA from around '69.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

SeaDweller 1665


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

jeff wilson said:


>


I wish I could find one of those 200's. Stunning!


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

Sinn 801A and Rumanel SuperCompressor


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Since I recently picked up a big box of vintage straps, I've been in vintage dive watch heaven...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I have three vintage Seikos:

(1) 7548-7000 (April 1978)









(2) 5H26-7A19 (April 1991)









(3) 7002-7000 (October 1996)


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Both "found" again recently. Batteries replaced and both working again.


----------



## gwells (Feb 13, 2012)

couple of shots of my zodiac seawolf.

Zodiac Seawolf

1960s Zodiac Seawolf


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 1441306
> 
> View attachment 1441307
> 
> View attachment 1441312


I hate you


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Berios Squale 50atm on Drew canvas :-!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Master Mariner on thick NATO leather


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

70's Nivada Taravana...


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Michel Herbelin recently restored, 200m MRPSA case, movement Felsa 4611-a, bezel and hands from 10watches|>, nos super dommed Certina DS plexi.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

With my collection being what it is, THIS thread should be my WRUW. And what a blessing!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

This post is not active enough lately...so I have to buy an other Sandoz Typhoon to bring it up by posting here...LOL.

For the members who follow me will know which one of those two is my latest addition :



So this is the new one freshly purchased today. I didn't have the black face before :



FrancoThai


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll join in again, 7016 Transitional Tudor Sub. Circa 1968.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Such beautiful old watches. Unfortunately, I am the only vintage thing in my household.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Not as vintage as some, but still a beauty. It should arrive next week.










Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Some vinage and one not so old LOL.


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

ScubaPro 500 Tuna 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

70's Nivada Taravana 50atm...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Girard Perregaux Deep Diver


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Latest incoming : Zodiac Super Seawolf 75 atm with its very unique extensible bead of rice bracelet ( not sure if Expandro special made ? ).

FrancoThai


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

1974 Bulova Snorkel


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Matching pair.


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)

Sicura


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105-8119.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

DP for some reason.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

Rotary Aquaplunge Chrono 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Just arrived this afternoon... Zenith El Primero Rainbow


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was aiming for a vintage look...


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

3009972 said:


> I was aiming for a vintage look...
> 
> View attachment 1562663


Very nice! What is that?


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

SKX007 Vintage Mod



imagwai said:


> Very nice! What is that?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

3009972 said:


> SKX007 Vintage Mod


Thanks, I thought it would probably be an 007 but can you say where you got the dial, chapter ring, hands and bezel pls?


----------



## TalonWatches (Jul 16, 2014)

Newbie here! 1970 Bulova Sea Hunter in near mint condition.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

TalonWatches said:


> Newbie here! 1970 Bulova Sea Hunter in near mint condition.
> View attachment 1565337


That's a beauty! Congrats on such a nice watch.


----------



## TalonWatches (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank You!


DirtyHarrie said:


> That's a beauty! Congrats on such a nice watch.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Doxa 300T Professional









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

1970 Timex Skin Diver Electric



















I wouldn't take this in a kiddie pool. 
So take "diver" with a grain of salt after 45 years. Ha!


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Another vintage Diver Tudor 9411/0









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Arthur said:


> Another vintage Diver Tudor 9411/0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, a dream watch for me!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## TalonWatches (Jul 16, 2014)

That is nice!


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

1680 Sub circa 1977:


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Nibbs (Sep 26, 2009)

Vintage '78 Golden Tuna


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

Zodiac Super Seawolf Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Does this qualify? 70s Orient King Diver.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On newly acquired vintage shoes: tropic, nato and steel...


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

pharmao said:


>


Wow impressive collection!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thought I'd revive this thread as it's amazing!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Good revival effort by Matt-- I second that!!


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

ORANGE you thankful for vintage divers! Fantastic stuff fellas 

Felca Seascoper iii ⚓









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO 6159(6309)-7001 300m December 1969...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mid 1960's Diver's Chrono with internal depth gauge


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

Tudor Submariner 79090. "They're Grrreat!" ✌









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

Gruen


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

Gruen Precision Autowind from 1950's - original owner wore it daily, hence the tropical dial. Notice "RaSwissRa" below 6 marker indicating Radium used on dial indices. "Ghwatch", Beautiful example above. Congrats 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

This entire thread is bad for my sanity and my bank account I think...not only do I want everything I see, but I've spent a very happy entire afternoon trawling each and every page!


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

ellecousteau said:


> This entire thread is bad for my sanity and my bank account I think...not only do I want everything I see, but I've spent a very happy entire afternoon trawling each and every page!


Don't worry, you're not alone. Most here share the same sentiment and love every 'second' of it...haha
We'd like to welcome you and your bank account to VDA - Vintage Diver Anonymous. The lyrics of "Hotel California" said it best - " You can checkout ( or log off, in this case) anytime you like, but you can't ever leave"

"You're my Boy Blue" ??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

these are on current wrist rotation


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best regards, Frank


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Does 1984 count as vintage?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ploprof928 said:


> Best regards, Frank


Strongly considered buying that from you. Looks awesome!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

imagwai said:


> Does 1984 count as vintage?
> View attachment 1718194


I wouldnt consider myself vintage so, no 

Got to be pre-80's at least in my book.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Probably not considered vintage.....yet, but I bought this SKX173 in 1998. It's been a great watch.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll throw a few out there; ok, more than a "few":

=Patti


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Matt_wool83 said:


> I wouldnt consider myself vintage so, no
> Got to be pre-80's at least in my book.


I looked up the word "vintage"... 

_noun_
the time that something of quality was produced.

_adjective
_denoting something from the past of high quality, especially something representing the best of its kind.


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

Minerva vintage (early 40ies)


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

GlennSim said:


> these are on current wrist rotation


LOVE the 815!


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

Zilladon said:


> View attachment 1719250


Looks great. Do you happen to know the case reference for this Amphibia?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

absolutely flogged this one....bought new in very early 70's...


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi - all I know is that it's an "anti-magnetic" model with the octagon case (not much help, I know!) - but I'm sure someone in the Russian forum would know in a heartbeat.



rolandsoreal said:


> Looks great. Do you happen to know the case reference for this Amphibia?


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> absolutely flogged this one....bought new in very early 70's...


Mine says Hi. My Dad gave it to me, brand new, in 1978.


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello, 
my name is Gerald 
and I am new to WUS, 
Here are a few divers from my collection:

Jenny Caribbean








lip NAUTIC-SKI


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> absolutely flogged this one....bought new in very early 70's...





Thunderdaddy said:


> Mine says Hi. My Dad gave it to me, brand new, in 1978.
> View attachment 1734034


Love them both! Can't beat a loved vintage beater


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

fidfidfid said:


> Hello,
> my name is Gerald
> and I am new to WUS,
> Here are a few divers from my collection:
> ...


Welcome Gerald!

Love that Jenny - I'm still trying to find my first Jenny. Hopefully one day I'll land an original Hi-beat caribbean case model. There's so many about but they're either smashed up or astronomically priced.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Matt_wool83 said:


>


Matt, this is very cool. 
Aquadive used those same NOS cases making AD 77. I had one and of course recognize the case.

Tx

Roberto


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello, 
many thanks, 
your Aquadive are very cool !!! :-!b-)
I have a few other caribbean`s in my collection, 
including a shiny yellow Philip Watch Ref. 702 
You are looking for that ??;-)


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Cheers bud. All I can say is lucky you - more than one Caribbean. That looks gorgeous.

My ultimate would be the monocoque, triple safe Caribbean like this one (or another brand variation.










(Picture borrowed)


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Matt, 
all 1000m caribbean`s have a monocoque, triple safe, 
here is my other:

























The yellow Philip Watch must go.;-);-)


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Didn't know that - now you're just showing off. That square case is my other favourite!

PM me about that Philip


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Matt, this is very cool.
> Aquadive used those same NOS cases making AD 77. I had one and of course recognize the case.
> 
> Tx
> ...


Cheers Roberto! What did you think of the 77? I considered getting one before landing this.


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

Something Classy for Friday.
1961 Waltham/Blancpain diver with original curved-end tropic. A true blast from the past, one owner watch. One of my favorites. Have a great weekend everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

ROX 
100 ATM


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

fidfidfid said:


> ROX
> 100 ATM
> View attachment 1747778


WOW!


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

Brilliant, thanks very much. Will investigate.



Zilladon said:


> Hi - all I know is that it's an "anti-magnetic" model with the octagon case (not much help, I know!) - but I'm sure someone in the Russian forum would know in a heartbeat.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Mine says Hi. My Dad gave it to me, brand new, in 1978.
> View attachment 1734034


unreal gift....when I bought mine...I got my late father this one ...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> unreal gift....when I bought mine...I got my late father this one ...


NICE!


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

lip NAUTIC-SKI










..on the Calypso:


----------



## Lucchese (May 11, 2011)

Great collection 
Here is mine :


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

TBT - Scubapro 500 from a Master Diver. He was given this as a gift from Scubapro for winning a free diving championship in the 70's. Wore it every day since as shown by the heavily faded bezel. Love a watch with history.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

ncmoto said:


>


Sweet baby *****!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)




----------



## JerryO1968 (Jun 6, 2014)

My Caravelle 666


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are 3 of my 4 Scubapro 500 divers


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

maa101770 said:


> Here are 3 of my 4 Scubapro 500 divers
> 
> View attachment 1894010


That's just greedy!


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Matt_wool83 said:


> That's just greedy!


Yeah, I have issues. I have two Aquastar Benthos 500 too!


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

maa101770 said:


> Yeah, I have issues. I have two Aquastar Benthos 500 too!


There's a fine line between having issues and obsession. You my friend clearly have the latter. I say, job well done sir! Way to face your issues, I mean, obsession head on! No 'Sinn' in that! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## nathandavisseventynine (Jun 2, 2014)

Thought I'd add a few of mine. Sicura and a Helbros Invincible


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

nathandavisseventynine said:


> Thought I'd add a few of mine. Sicura and a Helbros Invincible


Always good to see a Sicura 400. I've owned 5 - never seem to be able to hold on to them though


----------



## nathandavisseventynine (Jun 2, 2014)

Matt_wool83 said:


> nathandavisseventynine said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd add a few of mine. Sicura and a Helbros Invincible
> ...


Matt do you know much about them? What kind of bracelet/band was on them originally?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

nathandavisseventynine said:


> Matt do you know much about them? What kind of bracelet/band was on them originally?


There were 2 variations of the model - a manual (EB 8021N) movement and an automatic (25 jewel Brevets). The manuals were made with a few different coloured bezels (mainly blue or purple/red) and had a date window only. The autos had both day and date windows and had distinctive tricolour markings on the bezel (as below). The autos I have owned seem to have a slightly larger case, although I've never measured to confirm that.

As for original band/bracelet - as far as I'm aware they came with a Sicura BOR bracelet.

This is one I sold a couple of years ago.


----------



## nathandavisseventynine (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Matt!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Already posted this one in the other vintage thread, it's off with Jack at IWW right now.









I think I'm going to take this one back to its stock configuration.









I just bought this one on the bay (seller's pics). It's on its way to my house from far, far away. I'm really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Belair Seapearl 600


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

gdb1960 said:


> Already posted this one in the other vintage thread, it's off with Jack at IWW right now.
> 
> View attachment 2793178
> 
> ...


I was watching that Sicura on the bay for a while. A lot of good looking stuff on/in it.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thunderdaddy said:


> I was watching that Sicura on the bay for a while. A lot of good looking stuff on/in it.


I'm glad I got it. I think it's going to look awesome on a bracelet that I have for it. I'll post some more pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Lookin forward to seeing it.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

abzack said:


> Belair Seapearl 600


Nice, very nice.
Keeper right there, it's beautiful!


----------



## crisco3 (Dec 22, 2010)

MTEOR said:


> ORANGE you thankful for vintage divers! Fantastic stuff fellas
> 
> Felca Seascoper iii ⚓
> 
> ...


Anytime you want to sell that overly bright garish horrible bit of eye strain - I will be happy to take it off your hands (wrist)...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

onrypt said:


> Nice, very nice.
> Keeper right there, it's beautiful!


Thanks onrypt! The dial on this is jus amazing. The pictures don't do it justice. Definitely a keeper. It came with the original blue swiss Tropic strap too.


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

crisco3 said:


> Anytime you want to sell that overly bright garish horrible bit of eye strain - I will be happy to take it off your hands (wrist)...
> 
> View attachment 2821474


Nice Seascoper Crisco. I'm on the look out for a black bezel as well so if you want to part with yours instead, I won't hold it against ya! ;-) Safe to say, these are harder to find than many of the vintage divers from the same era so I will be holding on to this indefinitely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought I had posted this but didn't see it in the thread.
Guess it's not just the watch getting older 
Love the faint purple tones esp with the gray Zulu.
Vintage Vanguard&#8230;.


----------



## crisco3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mine was originally an orange but the seller had a mate with a black bezel Seascoper and he swapped over and I got the watch with a different bezel.

Damn... Beautiful watch that has an excellent movement and keeps great time.


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

crisco3 said:


> Mine was originally an orange but the seller had a mate with a black bezel Seascoper and he swapped over and I got the watch with a different bezel.
> 
> Damn... Beautiful watch that has an excellent movement and keeps great time.


That's a shame about the original bezel but still a killer watch nonetheless. I do have a NOS Seascoper Supercompressor that I will list sooner or later. Enjoy your watch and wear it in best of health. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

my_ deep sea _diver fished out from the bay


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

Vulcain Diving Alarm - with a decompression dial and an outer bi-directional bezel. I've seen maybe 7 since 2001. Unfortunately, can't dive with this beauty, so I use the Alarm to time anything from practice MCQ's to avoiding frost bite in this ridiculous east coast weather. brrr! ️️️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Very difficult at this point to add any significant vintage diver...I didn't posted this cool Mirexal Superautomatic from the 70-80s that was a catch and release from last year.

Hope to still see some amazing pieces to keep the passion going on...

FrancoThai


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

A friends generously donated a mesh bracelet recently. I think it definitely adds to the vintagey feel.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

MTEOR said:


> Vulcain Diving Alarm - with a decompression dial and an outer bi-directional bezel. I've seen maybe 7 since 2001. Unfortunately, can't dive with this beauty, so I use the Alarm to time anything from practice MCQ's to avoiding frost bite in this ridiculous east coast weather. brrr! ️️️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diving Alarms! Love 'em...


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

metalgear said:


> my_ deep sea _diver fished out from the bay


Fished out from the bay? That's gotta be quite a story.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

gdb1960 said:


> Fished out from the bay? That's gotta be quite a story.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Yes! Please do share metalgear


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Yes! Please do share metalgear


oops...forgot the quotation marks..."the bay" = ebay!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

metalgear said:


> oops...forgot the quotation marks..."the bay" = ebay!


D'oh!!! 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Diving Alarms! Love 'em...
> View attachment 3160610


Whoa! That's one I haven't seen before. Love the acrylic bezel and crowns! She's a DD for sure in the crown department. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Look what my good old dad bought me from a local antique shop. It was originally from an opticians surgery but will do the trick!


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Diving Alarms! Love 'em...
> View attachment 3160610


Very nice, any chance of a photo of the caseback on that one?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

3 x vintage Seiko 600m auto Tuna 6159-7010


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Here ya go Hilts:


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

Fantastic, that's a rare piece! I thought I recognised that case styling - It's a Jenny case that I've never seen before - you might want to post some pics in the Jenny forum as well. Here's one I found elsewhere:

Jenny alarm diver...any info?


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice-- I can confirm what I think the other thread ultimately also does, it's an A Schild movement inside.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got this off of eBay....I wanted a dive-type watch, but I did not want to spend a lot so I searched for a Quartz unit (less demand means less money!) and a lower end brand like Armitron or Seiko (Pulsar) and snagged this one for $15. It came with no band so I put it on a 20mm Russian Military band (I keep those in stock) that I paid $7 and there you have a $22 affordable diver.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 keeper, 1973.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Got this one back from the watchmaker with a clean bill of health. Well, clean considering its age. It wears like a dream and I'm super happy to have it back on my wrist.

Blandford Squale Ocean Diver:









I opted to leave the hands as-is and I like to think this one would have some pretty interesting stories to tell if it could.


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

Certina


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On wotancraft leather nato


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Cant believe ive only just found this awesome thread, subscribed.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Does this count


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Got this one a while ago. In the process of repairing/restoring it.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

The recent rerelease of a vintage model. Does this count?










Cheers!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Look what my bezzy mate Thunderdaddy sent me! Only an original BOR Expandro bracelet for my Silver Shark!


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

I suppose it's about time I posted in here 

Here are some divers past - gone but not forgotten:

Scubapro 500








Edox Super Compressor








Jenny Caribbean Chronograph








Jenny Sealab (second appearance in this thread ;-))








Philip Watch Caribbean '700'








Royce Leadership








SpeedJ Automatic 20ATM








Not a diver but kind of deserves to be here, VIP Memosail


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Received this 6309 today.


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

...back from the revision....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Pepsi 








Seiko 7002-700A (Nov 1992) (+4Sec/Day)
*


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Just back from the beach and this was waiting in the mail.








(The four Pauls were PAUL BUHRE, PAUL GARNIER, PAUL MAILLARDET, and PAUL PICOT.)


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Longines Dive Timer - model 8224-1


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Couldn't resist to add this one to my collection : Squale 100 Atmos Quartz 2001 (40mm).










Extra with the later automatic 2002 version (44mm) :


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, so one of these is a newer watch. And one was built ground up from parts but it started with a NOS case. All I could think was "All these crowns!!!!"


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

DUDENA - lip - DUGENA:


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

A Doxa Sub 300T and a couple of close relatives ;-)


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

^
^
^
REALLY Nice!!!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

a few more :-!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309-7049 on vintage Meva 'Ammo strap' leather.


----------



## biggbubba (May 31, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My favourite Duo...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Portinoux 25 jewel automatic.









Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello friends, I have a fun one here. A Caravelle 666 (Vietname Era) Watch. Also known as the devil's diver. &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

After a vintage swiss quartz with Squale, now a japanese one : Seiko 7548 7000.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

justaworm said:


> Hello friends, I have a fun one here. A Caravelle 666 (Vietname Era) Watch. Also known as the devil's diver.


Mark of the beast


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Such a fun one to wear


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Breakfast in Honolulu...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

longstride said:


> Breakfast in Honolulu...
> View attachment 4807305


That seems like a relume job, Looking good! Mine says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Black & White


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Myman said:


> View attachment 4810985
> 
> View attachment 4810929
> 
> Black & White


What model is that? I like those!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi *****, They are 7005 8052 & 7005 8050 both from 1970.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

I rarely add a lady watch to my collection but I never saw an other one so beautiful : Vintage Squale 20 Atmos ( Lady ).


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6306 - (1979)


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

1961 Bulova Super Compressor ️️


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Your right THG, the re-lume was done at IWW...glows like Chernobyl...


THG said:


> That seems like a relume job, Looking good! Mine says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

longstride said:


> Your right THG, the re-lume was done at IWW...glows like Chernobyl...


Some folks prefer to leave them untouched. I prefer to inject new life to it. I had mine done by James Hyman (via Duncan aka Cannop) and it glows very strong (this picture is after just a few seconds outside under a cloudy/rainy sky)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8050 - (1970)


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 4809121


Never seen that version of the 50 atoms very nice


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Never seen that version of the 50 atoms very nice


Thanks. It's an older commissioned piece for a dive group. Squale made, 100 atm like the masters of that period.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Thanks. It's an older commissioned piece for a dive group. Squale made, 100 atm like the masters of that period.


Well it looks very nice funny how it's 100 atmos wonder what is different as it looks like the same case


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Well it looks very nice funny how it's 100 atmos wonder what is different as it looks like the same case


Yeah when Squale put that case back into production I have wondered that same thing since, their only 1000m offering being the 2002.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a blue NOS vintage isofrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

Vintage compressor keeping with the above theme an enicar Sherpa.. This time a Guide


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Belonged to my grand-father, then to my father. I just got it repaired, I'll give him back in a few days.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

lincruste said:


> Belonged to my grand-father, then to my father. I just got it repaired, I'll give him back in a few days.


Wow! Stunning watch. Something about aged lume that just makes your watch. Do not touch that dial.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

lincruste said:


> Belonged to my grand-father, then to my father. I just got it repaired, I'll give him back in a few days.


Wow! Stunning watch. Something about aged lame that just makes your watch. Do not touch that dial.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

1972 - 1964 - 1969


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

In progress...early '70s Seascoper III.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

It has been a while since I posted here. In the end I was able to add this one to my collection : Seiko Tuna 7549 7010 (JDM).


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Heuer 980.023









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Heuer 980.023








Rolex 5513








6306-7001








7002-700J


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

longstride said:


> View attachment 6538026
> 
> Heuer 980.023
> 
> ...


Beautiful straps.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephendjb (Oct 27, 2015)

My Briel Midway Depthmeter Z748


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

fun seeing the old seiko divers in the thread: here's another:


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice DW....a '68' beautiful condition.


David Woo said:


> fun seeing the old seiko divers in the thread: here's another:


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309 and co...








2205 Hi-beat ladies diver, and the 6105...








the good ol' 6105 (love this thing!)


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Latest addition to the 70's stable (at the cost of many others )


----------



## MTEOR (Jun 24, 2007)

HIPdeluxe said:


> In progress...early '70s Seascoper III.
> 
> View attachment 5530385
> 
> View attachment 5530409


aah, so you're the one who snagged this. Congrats. What're you going to do about the Bezel insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Nemrod 300m, very rare version for the Spanish market of the Aquastar Atoll; Nemrod was a Spanish company dive equipment, it back to life after being in a drawer the last 40 years and restored by Germán Gil Alonso.

https://www.facebook.com/nemrodmuseum/


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Gigandet vintage diver... A date magnifier on a domed crystal is cool! 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Not sure if I have posted this here before. £68 ebay pick up. Don't know much about the brand , Relide. The case is about 39mm and i love it.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

I'll be wearing this one all the week to check it's accuracy. It was my grand father's watch, kindly lent by my father for testing purposes.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice Piece…..


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

New one in


----------



## CptSlow (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

Aquastar Benthos 500...


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Not vintage but retro design...


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll play!
5513 with some nice patina has been getting a bit of wrist time lately


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Test results: ± 30 sec/day, slight advance during the day, compensated by a slight delay during the night. That's good for me since it is about 50 years old. It has been serviced a few monthes ago in Paris, these guys are good professionals.


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!!


lincruste said:


> Test results: ± 30 sec/day, slight advance during the day, compensated by a slight delay during the night. That's good for me since it is about 50 years old. It has been serviced a few monthes ago in Paris, these guys are good professionals.


----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

Aquadive Model 50..


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

azwatchman said:


> Aquadive Model 50..
> 
> View attachment 6941705


Miss mine sooooo much


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

pharmao said:


>


This post requires closeups!


----------



## Tigris (Sep 21, 2015)

My modern vintage 12 year old Broadarrow PRS-11


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

1968 O&W Caribbean on Bulang & Son's 'Denim" NATO.


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

longstride said:


> View attachment 6985002
> 
> 
> 1968 O&W Caribbean on Bulang & Son's 'Denim" NATO.


Absolutely perfect, both!


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Transitional Omega Seamaster 300......1967, used by a US Diver 1st Class in SE Asia.

Candlestick hands and Naiad crown


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My first post in this thread, and the sole gem of my collection.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Have I posted this before? Oh, well. It's on a different strap so I'll post it anyway.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tobiwankenobi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## twelve199 (Jul 4, 2010)

Aqua Graph - w/ not often seen cream dial


----------



## tobiwankenobi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Here are a few more to add to the list. There are others, but these will do for now!

Darwil GMT








Aquadive 566








Bulova N7








Orion Seal Diver


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Bulova mechanical with screw down crown.


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Old Tudor Sub from 1978, Ref 9411/0.


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Zangdar (May 11, 2016)

Still looking for any info on my Aucor Watch : https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/info-70s-blue-diver-=-aucor-watch-4039170.html#post38609514


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548-700B


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Old Man of the Sea


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Well Then Lets See said:


> Old Man of the Sea
> View attachment 11029986


Your Seamaster 120 is just spectacular. This one though, for some reason, really caught my eye. 
Which model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

from the 1950's


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Compressor 1970's


----------



## tkozai (Mar 23, 2017)

Taswell said:


> Here's a very rare one - Frey 42mm Super Compressor from about 1961
> It should look good with a little work.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=622467&d=1328758501"]
> 
> ...


I have one of these that I received from my father. It says super comppessor on the back. Do these ones all say that? Any info that anyone has would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7c43-7010 
July 1988


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Filter play with my...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*









It has the Miyota 8200 movement that has been around since the 70's for FWIW.
Here is the watch in full color...








b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Might as well play with this one as well...

*Citizen NY2300*









and in full color...









Love em both.
b-)​_


----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

Sexima Professional 500..


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

A few oldies in my collection














Seiko 6105, swing lug Amphibian, a couple of Mortima an Advance and a Norton


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

A few oldies in my collection
View attachment 11485002
View attachment 11485018


Seiko 6105, swing lug Amphibian and another, a couple of Mortimas an Advance and a Norton


----------



## ZIPERIAN (Feb 21, 2012)

I like that box with winders.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Citizen King Diver - schweeeet!

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

My 62-6198


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

On a DAL1BP......? Nice.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Gorgeous...!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

1968 O&W Caribbean 1000M.









1973 - 6105...









1977 - 6306...









1996 - 7002 700J.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

longstride said:


> View attachment 11512922
> 
> 
> 1968 O&W Caribbean 1000M.
> ...


All beautiful pieces! Your 1996 production 7002-700J is probably one of the last 1st generation slim cases with the classic "water150resist", super cool. Strangely enough my 1994 produced 2nd gen. 7002-7039 is one of the first 200m with "Diver's200m". The mid 90's were an interesting time for Seiko with all the production crossover. Here's mine, I bought this new in early 1995.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

longstride said:


> On a DAL1BP......? Nice.


You were dead-on about this strap. They look so awesome and they're perfectly comfortable straight out of the box. Length is good also. Perfect.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Picked these 2 up not long ago... loving them, the helsa is unbelievably beautiful in person. The sperina was cheap.. its nice too. Ive had the le jour for some years now..


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just got this today! Nos 1970s Merci diver


----------



## humblerich (Apr 15, 2017)

Still a fan of classic Seiko diver!


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

johnny action said:


> Citizen King Diver - schweeeet!
> 
> --------------------------------
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


Mine's Orient ?


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a pair of US Divers quartz movement watches issued by Doxa in the '70s...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

orangeface said:


> Here's a pair of US Divers quartz movement watches issued by Doxa in the '70s...
> 
> View attachment 11552346
> View attachment 11552394
> ...


.

Absolutely love those! The 4 o'clock crown is really neat. Either of those is grail territory for this Quartz admirer.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Paul Ramon said:


> .
> 
> Absolutely love those! The 4 o'clock crown is really neat. Either of those is grail territory for this Quartz admirer.


Many thanks, Paul! Had them both mechanically restored last year after many idle years in the bottom of the watch box. Both keep tip-top time, as is expected from the quartz innurds.


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

humblerich said:


> Still a fan of classic Seiko diver!


Me to, this i never part from regardless that it is only a 6105

seiko 6105-8110 from 1975


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Such a great thread but it really sucks that so many pictures have been lost. Keep them coming, love seeing these awesome historical pieces.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Coin edge bezels...old & new...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Coin edge bezels...old & new...
> 
> View attachment 12484967


HIP what are your thoughts on the 62MAS from MWW.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> 7c43-7010
> July 1988
> 
> View attachment 11391642
> ...


That's a beauty Paul - much cleaner than mine.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Brisman said:


>


Love a vintage snowflake!!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Gorgeous watches! Fine examples of these classics.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

longstride said:


> HIP what are your thoughts on the 62MAS from MWW.


Hi Longy,

After my first day with it, I think it's a great little watch.
I look at it a little like the 'updates' of the Dodge Challenger, etc. (I'm a 'car guy', so no surprise) ...though with a little more subtlety. 
It's been beefed up from the original it takes inspiration from, but there are enough points of difference for it to be its own thing.
Brushed & polished surfaces, oversized crown, crystal, 'sunburst' dial, and the hour markers are highlights for me along with a myriad of other smaller detail combinations.
It's no slavish recreation (don't get me started on those Merkurs! ) 
I think the hands are a little thin & 'flat' in execution (they were a last minute change).
If they were a tiny fraction wider, with a fine bevelled & polished edge, they would be absolutely spot on in my opinion.
I had a 19mm wjean 'chocolate bar' strap ready to go on it, but couldn't stand the gap...may have to try an unkleseiko waffle.
The Bonetto Cinturini was for a Yema Superman project I have on the go, I'm actually quite liking it...the tapering of the strap (down to 15mm) lets the case sit nicely on its own. 
I have a brown Eulit 'Palma-Pacific' on the way too...thought that would keep the 'vintage vibe' going.
And...I think the 62MAS dial is the more appropriate of the two, the 'double diamond' logo on the crown is the perfect spot for it.
I'm glad I got one!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Hi Longy,
> 
> After my first day with it, I think it's a great little watch.
> I look at it a little like the 'updates' of the Dodge Challenger, etc. (I'm a 'car guy', so no surprise) ...though with a little more subtlety.
> ...


Yes regarding the hands, From looking at photos it was the hands that took a really classic/classy edge away from the watch. The original handset on the 6217 is very close to the handset on the 6105.
So I wonder if you are tempted to try a set of the 62MAS hands as sold by several of the Filipino eBay sellers who rebuild real 62MAS.

I've looked at the handsets and think they really could work on the MWW 62MAS - what are your thoughts?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Digging this 1969 early 70s German diver I pick up from eBay beautiful in house German made movement keeping fantastic time at -9 seconds a day


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

longstride said:


> Yes regarding the hands, From looking at photos it was the hands that took a really classic/classy edge away from the watch. The original handset on the 6217 is very close to the handset on the 6105.
> So I wonder if you are tempted to try a set of the 62MAS hands as sold by several of the Filipino eBay sellers who rebuild real 62MAS.
> 
> I've looked at the handsets and think they really could work on the MWW 62MAS - what are your thoughts?


I'd been thinking the same thing...
I was going to check the compatibility of the 6R and 8L movements for a hand swap as well.
The hands on the SLA017 look REALLY nice!
This would probably be over-kill though, it wouldn't surprise me if the SLA hand set costs more than the MWW did! :-d
I'll have to check hand sizing to see how any of these options would sit with the MWW dial.
Apart from that, I think that Doug at MWW has done a terrific job of updating & 're-interpreting' the original 6217.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Agreed, lovely looking piece! Will be interested in seeing what hand set you come up with. Cheers

I think this watch...









...has the Filipino made hand set, will probably look good on your watch.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

longstride said:


> Agreed, lovely looking piece! Will be interested in seeing what hand set you come up with. Cheers


Looks like Harold @ Yobokies may have come up with the answer! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/yobokies-62mas-hands-sbdc051-053-spb051-053-a-4565613.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora SkinDiver


















Andowatch









Giroxa 









Lanco 









Le Royal









Orion 









Poljot Titan









Poljot Vintage Military









PolWatch 









Regines 









SEIKO 6309-7040









Squadron 









Wilson


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Another thread ruinous to my bank balance!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Picked this one up at an estate sale a couple of years ago. I don't find much info on this brand. The watch has definitely seen some proper usage. It came with the original packaging, paperwork and a vintage bond dive strap. Pretty cool.

















It still has some lume, might have had a relume somewhere in it's life.


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

ZRC, 2. Serie, 
TRITON Spirotechnique


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

fidfidfid said:


> ZRC, 2. Serie,
> TRITON Spirotechnique
> 
> View attachment 12655777


the plexy really makes those watches, the reissues have no depth to the dials,
zrc almost got it right with the double domes they're fitting some models with, but the triton looks uninspired to me with the flat sapphire


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Watex Watch Company (really hard to get good shots of this one)










Gallet & Co.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Finally something amazing for quite sometimes !!!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1986..


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MDT IT said:


>


Love the originals.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Alsta Deep Diver


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Villereuse Skindiver


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1983 - 38mm


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Stunning!



DEMO111 said:


> Picked this one up at an estate sale a couple of years ago. I don't find much info on this brand. The watch has definitely seen some proper usage. It came with the original packaging, paperwork and a vintage bond dive strap. Pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dugena Watertrip Depthmeter in NOS condition


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Dugena Watertrip Depthmeter in NOS condition


that strap


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Its original option. Vented and waxed leather.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's one....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> Here's one....


That is a phenomenal combo mate....a real 'pearler"...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Dave, the only way I can get any shots up at the moment is through - Tap-a-talk.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> Thanks Dave, the only way I can get any shots up at the moment is through - Tap-a-talk.


Great shot mate...it must feel boss on the wrist...

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
















'


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

This Squale 50 Atmos 2003 really deserves more love among collectors.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Released in 1999


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Took one out and then thought give the others some air..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Something is missing with the 6309 so is it the one you will take out ?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

FrancoThai said:


> Something is missing with the 6309 so is it the one you will take out ?


Yep, I tore the crown out around 1980 and put that one in out of one of my mates father's collections of bits...still functions and kept surfin,fishin and diving with it....got a replacement crown, but don't want to change it out yet...i like it...

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Better angle for you Franco...i love these old girls and have had them on my wrist for decades..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548-700B, 1980, Dec. on Z199


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

3 of my faves...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 7002-7001 J


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

A few older divers of mine.







Seiko 7002 with SKX and PADI hand swaps.







Vostok Amphibia with custom bezel, insert and crown, as well as a swapped case back for the scuba dude.







Citizen quartz diver I got for basically nothing, and I don't know much about it.







Raketa 24hr, not sure if it's technically a dive watch, but they wore them on submarines and that's good enough for me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

☃ A jolly vintage diver ?


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Caravelle 666 diver


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## eugenerwin (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello all. Two of my Certina DS2. Simply, I love divers!


----------



## eugenerwin (Feb 28, 2008)

Spirotechnique + Squale. What's more?


----------



## eugenerwin (Feb 28, 2008)

ZRC, it's a must!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I absolutely love that Spirotechnique/Squale! Fantastic beautiful watch!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## eugenerwin (Feb 28, 2008)

Doxa 300, a saint grial too?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

......wild.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

This one yesterday. Was in a bit of a rush so I didn't set the date.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My 70s Pronto Submersible - a true tool-watch in its time


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Mid-size...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

cybercat said:


> '
> View attachment 12701407
> 
> 
> '


Nice shot


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

This today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread should prolly be renamed "Some Vintage SEIKO Dive Love" - j'es sayin'...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The story..


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a few











His & hers (I believe)





Regretfully parted with this Sawtooth for some odd reason


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

daveswordfish said:


> This today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it comes to Orange dials this is just the best


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..only for Japan.


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

having problem with upload. o| Please delete the post.

--romas


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

r0mas said:


> having problem with upload. o| Please delete the post.
> 
> --romas


Join the Club!


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Not my only but definitely my favourite dive watch.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Not a Seiko.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

'93 7n36



And with a fresh bezel and new bracelet.


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

at least one of them is vintage.








--romas


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

r0mas said:


> at least one of them is vintage.
> 
> View attachment 12955689
> 
> --romas


Absolutely a 'Class Act', having those two fine pieces in your house, you might not need anymore.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Agreed; as long as he never LEAVES the house! Kidding, although there are a whole PILE of places that *I* go and HAVE gone that I wouldn't be caught DEAD wearing either of those two watches...or maybe I WOULD!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Boy that's a neat watch! I've never seen anything quite like that. I'd love to see that get homaged or re-released!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Very cool, it there a thread anywhere here on this watch?



redzebra said:


> View attachment 12999759


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

riff raff said:


> Very cool, it there a thread anywhere here on this watch?


I don't think so. This dates to circa 1970. It was made by Croton.
Back in those days companies like Croton made watches and branded them for others to sell which is why this one is branded Pierre Vallee.
They would make watches, say, with the name of a department store to be sold there under that name in addition to ones they sold on the market under their own name.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Lucien Piccard GTO Seashark 600 on Novavit S.A. bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Portinoux


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry. Duplicate post.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sicura Super Compressor


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry. Duplicate post.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry if I missed this, but is 80s vintage yet? All I have learned is this was a limited edition for the Italian market. I couldn't find much other information.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

GTO Seashark 600 again


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

abzack said:


> GTO Seashark 600 again
> 
> View attachment 13174593
> 
> ...


There is a lot to like about that old girl...well done mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

1969. Vintage?


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you sir! The lume could be a little neater, but you only see that in these HD pics. It has been well kept, and of course the right band can make the watch. Cheers!


DaveandStu said:


> There is a lot to like about that old girl...well done mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Dynasty 7734


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Predates the Devil Diver by a few years . 1970's Benrus

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

jlow28 said:


> Predates the Devil Diver by a few years . 1970's Benrus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure? I have a Bulova 666 Snorkel with date code N0 = 1970, and an Accutron Deep Sea that's from the same year.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Does this count? Deep water pressure tested. screw-down crown. Lucien Piccard 36000 Da Vinci Seashark.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Wearing this one until my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression arrives.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

New but looks vintage I think?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

70's 600 Ploprof...serviced and tested, leaving this one original to date..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

abzack said:


> Wearing this one until my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression arrives.
> 
> View attachment 13186625
> 
> ...


It's here!










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

My 6306-7000 hanging with a sack of joe.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Super Squale 20 Atmos








Bulova Snorkel 666 ft. 








Scubapro 500s with vintage depth meter.








Breil military-issued to Italian commandos (COMSUBIN).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548-700B Dec 1980


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

6309









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

five stripes for this five digit


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Great beater this one...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

More Zodiac Seawolf


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## Mikkeyy (Mar 7, 2016)

my dailywear Waterman


----------



## Mikkeyy (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

'60s & '70s...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

It has been a long time since I found an interesting vintage diver : Seiko Arnie H558


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Some recent vintage diver photos









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> Some recent vintage diver photos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow, that is quite a vintage group!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

riff raff said:


> Wow, that is quite a vintage group!


Thanks! Been bitten by the vintage bug for a few years now 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - If I could "Like" that twice I WOULD! Now when you come up with the same Eterna Matic in a No Date variant, then your work here on Earth is done...

You've inspired me to wear my Tactico TC2 Expedition all day today - thanks!


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Heuer 844 monnin on leather. Seagull camera.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Seiko 7548, 35 years old , Crete.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sure Ill go again. Gotta love a good tool watch that looks cool after a hard life. Heuer 844 monnin, 1979.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Vintage '80's Orient D39745-90 quartz diver.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, it's still in production, but I've owned it for 22 years. That's gotta count, right?










No? Okay, then how about these 60s-70s era Watex and Gallet divers? I can't remember if I've posted these before (and this thread is too large to check) but these are likely going to be sold soon, so I figured I'd show them off one last time.

[Note to mods: ^^^^that is not a sales solicitation]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

Have my Bob Thayer Jr. restored Seiko 6105-8110 on today. One of my favorites. Uncle Seiko chocolate bar strap today.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Vintage 191


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

A recent pickup in great condition.


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great thread that Peter started almost 8 years ago. NOS 70's Eterna-Matic Super KonTiki.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

This thread is really turning into my new haunt. Heuer monnin 844: Erika’s Original Swick strap.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

1973 restored Benrus skin diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft Automatic 1970

*


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Vintage Technisub branded 200m diver


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. day and Date*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. Day and Date*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/208317149698549/

View attachment 13401323


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Hoping to join this thread soon - any good advice for a diver to target as my first vintage purchase? Prefer 38-40mm, hopefully cheaper and colorful - love the looks of this Revue:


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

What if I REALLY love vintage Heuer 844 Monnins?


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Eingram141 said:


> What if I REALLY love vintage Heuer 844 Monnins?


I'd say you have REALLY good taste in vintage dive watches!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

My "vintage" docs are fresh faced compared to my AD.










Have a good weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

80's Tag Heuer Spirotechnique on vintage RAF Military canvas.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mellonb1 said:


> 80's Tag Heuer Spirotechnique on vintage RAF Military canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome piece

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

80's Luxor International Neptune










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

1968 Union Laureat automatic from my collection. 38mm without the crown.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Seiko 7002 7001


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

mellonb1 said:


> 80's Luxor International Neptune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUARTZ cousin...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO-centric...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

This is amazing !!!


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Early 70s Pronto Submersible, all Steel 40mm without the crown, 19mm lugs.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Very cool watch, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have been meaning to read this thread for a while now. Lots of great watches and info.










I only have the one vintage diver. But I have a ton of ideas for the next one now.

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Totally battered and worse for the wear Kelton from the 1970's with a non original bezel. Looks like it's been chewed by a Rottweiler, but I love a battered old watch. Serviced and plexi polish and clean is all that's been done to it.

Looks poor compared to a lot of your beautiful pristine examples, but on some days it reflects its battered old owner who's been the mangle once or twice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

A recent purchase. Seems to run well and keeps great time too!






Dynax 17 Precision Incabloc Sports a ETA 2408 movement.


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

A recent purchase. Seems to run well and keeps great time too!
View attachment 13523399

Dynax (never heard of this brand before) 17 Precision Incabloc. Sports a ETA 2408 movement.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Levrette SC.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> Levrette SC.


Ugh...that poor watch needs a decent burial.

Bikes Over Cars


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

johnny action said:


> Ugh...that poor watch needs a decent burial.
> 
> Bikes Over Cars


Yeah.. someone needs to put it out of its misery.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

sinner777 said:


> Yeah.. someone needs to put it out of its misery.
> 
> You should seek for the meaning of Levrette in French LOL...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

FrancoThai said:


> sinner777 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.. someone needs to put it out of its misery.
> ...


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

New to me Zeno diver from 1965 with Sicura movement, fresh back from a service with a 1960's tropic strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> New to me Zeno diver from 1965 with Sicura movement, fresh back from a service with a 1960's tropic strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks staggeringly good for it's age. Great find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks staggeringly good for it's age. Great find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much! It was a bit of a bet as when I picked it up it was rattling and in very poor mechanics condition, but it was dry, rust free and in decent cosmetic condition. Full movement rebuild later and its running like a dream, +8s a day and 35ish hours power reserve. The picture is quite a flattering one,
I'll post some more later so you can see it from other angles 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Feel like iv posted this one before. But I only have the one vintage watch... so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks staggeringly good for it's age. Great find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I overheard one of my wife's friends saying the very same thing about ME the other day...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Late 70s early 80s


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Vostok 350










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dive Bezels really make the best coffee timers.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

*Vintage Citizen 150m Divers*

Since I am into Vintage Citizen at the moment, two of their Vintage 150m Divers : Super Jet and 62-6198.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: Vintage Citizen 150m Divers*

6309-7040 1985


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: Vintage Citizen 150m Divers*

Love the cushion cases


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Eterna Super KonTiki 200m


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO ref.69799 June 1964...


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

A recent find while on vacation!








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Some obscure skin divers

























And some not so obscure vintage divers.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man, I love that Tudor!


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Same. It’s gorgeous. I’d take that Tudor over most new subs.

I love the old skool look of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a soft spot for Tudor Snowflake sub.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah... Those vintage Tudors a in a league above all...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

June 76


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Heuer Diver Love


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## scubawatch (Aug 10, 2018)

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 13697687


WoW! :-!


----------



## scubawatch (Aug 10, 2018)

HIPdeluxe said:


> SEIKO ref.69799 June 1964...
> 
> View attachment 13628247


that's nice! :-!


----------



## scubawatch (Aug 10, 2018)

jaspert said:


> Some obscure skin divers
> 
> View attachment 13631253
> 
> ...


Great collection! :-!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Tell me about this vintage Waltham that just ended on eBay, did someone get a good deal on this? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292839053906


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

scubawatch said:


> WoW! :-!


Double WOW!!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*1966 Hamilton 
AQUA-DATE [Skin Diver]
Super Compressor 600ft.
21 jewel automatic Hamilton calibre 64A 
Ref: 64040-3*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*1966 Hamilton 
AQUA-DATE [Skin Diver]
Super Compressor 600ft.
21 jewel automatic Hamilton calibre 64A 
Ref: 64040-3*

View attachment 13719069
View attachment 13719075
View attachment 13719079
View attachment 13719085
View attachment 13719089
View attachment 13719091
View attachment 13719093
View attachment 13719095
View attachment 13719097
View attachment 13719101
View attachment 13719103
View attachment 13719107


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Night diver with great patina and age.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Bezel turns under the crystal...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

@Ploprof928 : You have one of the greatest Vintage Divers and Chronographs collection. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Love vintage divers









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

My 1968 50 year old doxa


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Mateusz P. (Jun 8, 2017)

Monvis Starwinner.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Subscribing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mateusz P. said:


> Monvis Starwinner.
> View attachment 13850721


That's awesome


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Love vintage divers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauties!

But hold up...

Is that the new SLA or the original?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Beauties!
> 
> But hold up...
> 
> Is that the new SLA or the original?


OG my friend. From 1969









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> OG my friend. From 1969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow 

So. Good.

Well done.

(Slow clap)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Mateusz P. (Jun 8, 2017)

Turtle 6309 from July 1984.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

A late 60s divers chronograph - Ollech&Wajs "Silverlight" - case Ø 38mm without crown.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

A late 60s divers chronograph - Ollech&Wajs "Silverlight" - case Ø 38mm without crown.

View attachment 13901307


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr Davis said:


> A late 60s divers chronograph - Ollech&Wajs "Silverlight" - case Ø 38mm without crown.
> 
> View attachment 13901307


Awesome.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Just got this Jenny Caribbean 1000 in yesterday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Late 60' designed Soviet Raketa Amphibia


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

polaco23 said:


>


 beautiful collection!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

80's Soviet Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

abzack said:


> It's here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool Zodiac - congrats


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

62MAS


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet period Vostok Amphibian


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian "Scuba Dude"


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today, an other Vintage Vostok Amphibian, but in a "Tonneau" case

View attachment 13976387


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

It's here!










Wow! Love your diver.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


I like that one


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

June 82


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Vintage for ever &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My old ploprof...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelajoy (Mar 17, 2019)

Nothing like an old school Benrus 666.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Vostok Amphibian


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This old girl, bought it new decades ago..still goes strong









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here in my oldest right now! Seiko GoldenTuna 1000m. Vance.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian "Scuba Dude"


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

14060


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This one has opened a lot of stubbies!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14001085


You know that your Sharkie is going to be your favourite wearer now!....you to Nuts with your Pro
all the best Dave


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> You know that your Sharkie is going to be your favourite wearer now!....you to Nuts with your Pro
> all the best Dave


Thanks Dave, you really can't fault the vintage doxas they where perfect in-house movement and probably the most perfect bracelet


----------



## watchman67 (Apr 1, 2009)

Talk about classics . . .


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> You know that your Sharkie is going to be your favourite wearer now!....you to Nuts with your Pro
> all the best Dave


HaHa, I've had it on wrist since it arrived a few days ago. It's crazy but this thing is running +15 seconds and has never been serviced and it's 50 years old! It's a one owner, he bought it at a US Divers shop in 1970, used it till he stopped diving and shelved it for the last 35 years. Its shipping off to Jack this week for its first well deserved service.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> HaHa, I've had it on wrist since it arrived a few days ago. It's crazy but this thing is running +15 seconds and has never been serviced and it's 50 years old! It's a one owner, he bought it at a US Divers shop in 1970, used it till he stopped diving and shelved it for the last 35 years. Its shipping off to Jack this week for its first well deserved service.


It does look like a real fair dinkum piece mate...good for another 50!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> HaHa, I've had it on wrist since it arrived a few days ago. It's crazy but this thing is running +15 seconds and has never been serviced and it's 50 years old! It's a one owner, he bought it at a US Divers shop in 1970, used it till he stopped diving and shelved it for the last 35 years. Its shipping off to Jack this week for its first well deserved service.


It really is a beautiful watch in great condition where did you buy it?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> It really is a beautiful watch in great condition where did you buy it?


Thanks, bought it from a fellow a few hundred miles from me here in the Great Lakes region. I've been looking for one for a long time and this one was perfect being a one owner with a documented history. It has just enough wear to let you know it was properly used, almost exclusively for diving. I'm going to miss it while it's away for service!

















View attachment 14004069


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> This one has opened a lot of stubbies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's called 'character' Dave!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> That's called 'character' Dave!


Thanks Paul,...no doing up these ones I've had from new...I should not of done up one of my old ploprofs...it just looks to new to me...I'm sure Jack will keep the "character" in your rippa if a sharkie ....dont make it brand new imho ....
See you soon mate
Plus wheres Higgins??? Well I hope..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> My old ploprof...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had that since new Dave?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Anthony,
Not quite mate..like my first 6105 I bought it off a mate after a novice year on the water..his old man was a ships captain on big Cargo.. he got a new watch nearly every trip,and we looked after his "digs" for him.
It was a "spanka" though and had not seen saltwater much at all...late 70's early 80's...I reckon was when I scored it...
How've you been?




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks Paul,...no doing up these ones I've had from new...I should not of done up one of my old ploprofs...it just looks to new to me...I'm sure Jack will keep the "character" in your rippa if a sharkie ....dont make it brand new imho ....
> See you soon mate
> Plus wheres Higgins??? Well I hope..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


No worries Dave. Strictly mechanical and an OEM mineral crystal, Monkeynuts sourced one for me. Scars on these vintage are earned, just like it should be. 
Higgins is sleeping a lot, he's near 8 years old and we get in some pretty good workouts. Needs his beauty rest!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> No worries Dave. Strictly mechanical and an OEM mineral crystal, Monkeynuts sourced one for me. Scars on these vintage are earned, just like it should be.
> Higgins is sleeping a lot, he's near 8 years old and we get in some pretty good workouts. Needs his beauty rest!


Nut's comes through ...bloody bewdy, top stuff

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Nut's comes through ...bloody bewdy, top stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Absolutely, plus he's a Stone Roses fan. I say we vote him full member when we finally get the Brew Crew together &#55356;&#57211;


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Absolutely, plus he's a Stone Roses fan. I say we vote him full member when we finally get the Brew Crew together


Motion seconded 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks, bought it from a fellow a few hundred miles from me here in the Great Lakes region. I've been looking for one for a long time and this one was perfect being a one owner with a documented history. It has just enough wear to let you know it was properly used, almost exclusively for diving. I'm going to miss it while it's away for service!
> 
> View attachment 14004055
> 
> ...


Oh wow!! This is the exact model I want Doxa to re-release  Keep the bracelet like it is, with solid beads and a springy clasp again. I'd buy each color


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

perfectlykevin said:


> Oh wow!! This is the exact model I want Doxa to re-release  Keep the bracelet like it is, with solid beads and a springy clasp again. I'd buy each color


Yep, the one J Cousteau wore. 68, 69 then they went Synchron with the symbol on the dial and crown. If your looking for vintage keep an eye out because they're getting harder & harder to find in nice shape. Most were used as intended and worn pretty hard. Bracelet is super with the expandro, doubt Doxa will ever make them again.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That Sharkhunter is awesome. Great find!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Toonces said:


> That Sharkhunter is awesome. Great find!


|> Thanks


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet period Vostok Amphibian blue "Scuba Dude"


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

a few...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gr8sw said:


> a few...


Beauties all


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

The Scubapro above is just gorgeous ...

Today, an other Soviet vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

And the rest of the Big Boys from the Vostok Amphibian family









4 in 1190 "tonneau" case and one in 710 "ministry"


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Two vintage Vostok Amphibians

Green Soviet









and early 90's 6-9-12 blue


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Hi Anthony,
> Not quite mate..like my first 6105 I bought it off a mate after a novice year on the water..his old man was a ships captain on big Cargo.. he got a new watch nearly every trip,and we looked after his "digs" for him.
> It was a "spanka" though and had not seen saltwater much at all...late 70's early 80's...I reckon was when I scored it...
> How've you been?
> ...


I'm well Dave, might be in Brisbane and the Sunshine Coast later this year.....where you at?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> I'm well Dave, might be in Brisbane and the Sunshine Coast later this year.....where you at?


Mate...give me the dates!! I'll lock them in,bring my sons and we will hook in

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet late 70's Poljot Amphibian on a period rubber strap
















The lumes were factory hand-applied and usually all look that shabby ...


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Love the caseback...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Early 90' Soviet Amphibian 200M diver celebrating Valentina Thereshkova









She flew Vostok-6 in 1963, making her the 1st woman in space.


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Love those!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

New battery and running beautifully. I doubt this has ever been serviced.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I haven't worn this one for a while, it's needed a battery change. But that's all done and we're back in business.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Vostok Amphibian 200m "Radio Room"









The colour segments are not diving related : The red areas indicate the 3-minute period of silence to listen to broadcasts in Morse code & the pinks indicate the 3 minute period of silence to listen to voice transmissions.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Amphibian from the late 60' (mdl designed for Naval combat divers)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Amphibian from the late 60' (mdl designed for Naval combat divers)

View attachment 14096809


----------



## Bowserboy (Oct 29, 2016)

love this model, definite grail of mine


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Wostok Amphibian 350 from the 70'


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

1970s Pronto Sub


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6458-6000 
1983..


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

Aqualand C023, new project watch:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Vintage from the '50s.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Long time since I found an interesting "vintage" diver : Citizen Promaster Yellow NY0040-25Y


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

C023 on an Uncle Seiko bracelet:


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

My project C023 on an Uncle Seiko bracelet:

View attachment 14208673


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Some love for the Golden age of Heuer Divers


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

On original rubber, fully rebuilt at Bienne...600..
Have a good one guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> On original rubber, fully rebuilt at Bienne...600..
> Have a good one guys
> Dave
> 
> ...


Great looking bit of kit mate. I'd love to grab one, one day 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Great looking bit of kit mate. I'd love to grab one, one day
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Ben, 
Thanks mate...dont forget that bloody beautiful Aquadive you have for a wrist soother....see you soon mate


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> On original rubber, fully rebuilt at Bienne...600..
> Have a good one guys
> Dave
> 
> ...


Well done Dave! Always good to see a pure classic getting its proper love. Untouchable I'm sure.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Well done Dave! Always good to see a pure classic getting its proper love. Untouchable I'm sure.


Thanks Paul,
You are spot on mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

ecworks said:


> My project C023 on an Uncle Seiko bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 14208673


Hello ecworks

It seems you finally could repair it. What was the problem?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000 June 76


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Russian Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Pick this gem up a little bit ago

1969 Oceanographer and/or Snorkel


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle 6309-7040 - Year 1985


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7c43-7010


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian CCCP Period


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

sry double post


----------



## GulfCoastWatch (Jul 25, 2019)

wow that is gorgeous


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

70's NVCH-30


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Pontiac Super Compressor


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I just flipped this last week. Slightly regretting it already...


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Timor 40mm Supercompressor EPSA









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Zodiak by HpiRally, on Flickr

Zodiac SeaWolf my dad purchase while in the Navy during Vietnam. I just got it back from Andy at UltraVintage. Did a full service and go through to make it function again. Been wearing it now for a while and when my dad comes out for my daughter's 1st birthday I plan on giving it to him as a late Father's Day gift.


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Zodiak by HpiRally, on Flickr

Zodiac SeaWolf my dad purchase while in the Navy during Vietnam. I just got it back from Andy at UltraVintage. Did a full service and go through to make it function again. Been wearing it now for a while and when my dad comes out for my daughter's 1st birthday I plan on giving it to him as a late Father's Day gift.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

That's awesome! Post of a picture of your Dad wit the watch, I'd love to see his face.



Geology Rocks said:


> Zodiac SeaWolf my dad purchase while in the Navy during Vietnam. I just got it back from Andy at UltraVintage. Did a full service and go through to make it function again. Been wearing it now for a while and when my dad comes out for my daughter's 1st birthday I plan on giving it to him as a late Father's Day gift.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Got this at an absolute steal, the movement is running at +10spd for a movement of this age, probably serviced somewhere along the last few years. Pretty amazing fit.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

Tropical brown Technos Skydiver


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

CCCP period Vostok


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

MID 50's..Early 100 Fathoms /600 Ft rated ENICAR..........NOT Many back then rated for that depth!


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Another Vintage Diver from the late 60's....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaleEArnold said:


> MID 50's..Early 100 Fathoms /600 Ft rated ENICAR..........NOT Many back then rated for that depth!


That is awesome!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DaleEArnold said:


> Another Vintage Diver from the late 60's....


Wow, I love this case. Definitely on my list of one to find one day.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

RedFroggy said:


> 70's NVCH-30
> 
> View attachment 14344609


Gorgeous!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 from 1977.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1st Mdl of Soviet Naval Amphibian fron the late 60'


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks VM ;-)


longstride said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My God RedFroggy, I think you have cornered the market in these Soviet military divers....love seeing shots of your collection.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Model 50. And an ipa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Old scarry and avocados for your toast 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Old scarry and avocados for your toast
> Dave
> 
> 
> ...


Yum!


----------



## chillywilly (Sep 23, 2013)

Blue Jubilee. Would like to find a more suited strap.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

An iconic Vostok


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7c43-7010 on d22 canvas


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Vintage Turkish dive watch running on ETA.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Waoooo .... Vostok Compressor such a rare & great beast !



Ham2 said:


> An iconic Vostok


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage 80's Soviet Amphibian


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

oh yea! 
Super Cool Watch!
I just started watching magnum PI and had to look up the watch he was wearing in the beginning. 


I actually picked up a CWC RN diver just because of the similar case.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

TexasTaucher said:


> oh yea!
> Super Cool Watch!
> I just started watching magnum PI and had to look up the watch he was wearing in the beginning.
> 
> I actually picked up a CWC RN diver just because of the similar case.


Excellent choice! RN Diver is solid. The one I had and shouldn't have sold gained a couple seconds every time change. Best timekeeper I ever had.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Early Vostok Amphibian 20 ATM (late 60'/early 70')


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Old school 600...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Old school 600...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old school SOLID!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Old school 600...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer pic Dave! That is just classic, love it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Killer pic Dave! That is just classic, love it.


Tks Paul, 
Some.amazing oldies coming back to life on this thread.
This old girl, goes the full rounds

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Ministry» from the early 80'


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Amphibian «Ministry» from the early 80'
> 
> View attachment 14486491


I never thought of getting a Vostok but man I love that watch. Might have to take a look

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Full vintage combo : 80' Poljot Amphibian & Tropic strap


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Go for it ! You get a lot if a watch for your money ;-)
There is also an early 80' model with paddle hands if you can find it .

The 710 case is still produced but not as beefy / here with WUS special edition dial .



ksus2020 said:


> I never thought of getting a Vostok but man I love that watch. Might have to take a look


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Old school 600...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch! Very cool.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Old school 600...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch! Very cool.


----------



## Boondoggle (Jan 3, 2019)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14472811


I need one of these in my life immediately to go with my Vuarnet sunglasses


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Boondoggle said:


> I need one of these in my life immediately to go with my Vuarnet sunglasses


Haha, then you're stylinb-)


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Sharkhunter Double Logo


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Gilt Tropical 5513


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

NVCh-30









https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/30-has-surfaced-5038465.html


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Grab n go Feb 82


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi ,today Professional 200m (1986)


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

6105 from 1975 with a Uncle Seiko 'chocolate bar' strap


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

6105 from 1975 with a Uncle Seiko 'chocolate bar' strap
View attachment 14504317


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

69


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vintage 60's skin...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Vintage Elgin Diver 600


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

late 80' «Golden Oldie» Amphibian


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A «Large Case» Amphibian made by Poljot
















Vs the regular Model


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

CCCP Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Travis0519 (Oct 10, 2019)

Can any one tell me about this watch. Bought it from someone in need of quick cash. I've seen one or two but dont know much on the value. The watch has all the original parts along with the box. What is a value on this???


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

An old grannie ... Amphibia 350 , early 70'


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Pronto Submersible, late 60s. Part of my vintage collection.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Ollech & Wajs Silverlight, late 60s NOS condition. From my collection.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are my two 46 year old ones


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Amphibian


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

1961 PCG Gilt Lollipop 7928


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Albatros «_RadioRoom_»


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Two Longines


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

779









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Navy diver NVCh-30


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Supercompressor









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

CCCP vintage Amphibian


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm wearing this one a lot lately. All original from March 1974 except the bezel insert and the Uncle Seiko bracelet. I'm going to source a vintage bezel insert or replacement bezel in the near future and the crystal needs to be replaced. I have no idea if it's ever been serviced but it runs beautifully.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Early 90' Vintage Soviet Amphibian in large 627 case


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

80' Poljot Amphibian


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 14622601
> 
> View attachment 14622603


That's a beauty


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 14625235


Very Nice, judg69


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 14625235


Very Nice, judg69


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Early 90' Vintage CCCP Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

seiko 6105-8000
This watch is made in the year I was born.









Tapatalk を使用して私の GM1910 から送信


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Poor man's Caribbean! Were the Super Submarino cases made by Squale?


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sears Sicura diver on a Zodiac strap...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

1968









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Put all the beauty marks on this old girl...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Beauty of a watch! Bulova/Caravelle gets it right 50 years ago. The 'look' that so many now are trying to achieve with the new "vintage themed" dive watches.

Thanks for sharing this one. That crystal - acrylic, I'm guessing is stunning!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Amphibia










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet period Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 14697831


I really like this one!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

70's skin diver

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Super Compressor









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

1980'










Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Bring this post up again with my vintage City Skin Diver :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Vostok Amphibian «Radio Room»


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet period Vostok Amphibian «Scuba-Dude»


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Vintage Vostok Amphibian , 1190 Tonneau case , 20 ATM rated


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

70's issued Military version - Soviet Navy divers' NVCh-30 - 30ATM rated


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa Amphibian


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vs Poljot Amphibian









I like the «funky» side of the Poljot but the Raketa is a nicer «no-nonsense» tool watch .


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

69


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Very early 70' Soviet Vostok Amfibia , export version


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage mid 70's Vostok Amphibia 350


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian 1190510 from the 80's


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

A homage from the yesteryears. Price escalating on this piece.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Caravelle Sea Hunter "Devil Diver" (N0)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Scuba-Dude» early 90'


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

How about a 1975ish Doxa SUB 300T


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)

1981 7548-700C


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian mid 80's


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian early 90' «Scuba-Dude» / 12-3-6-9 No-Date model in the 270 hexagonal case


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

I never thought that I could find this rare watch just at my doorstep : Vintage Stowa Seatime.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

FrancoThai said:


> I never thought that I could find this rare watch just at my doorstep : Vintage Stowa Seatime.
> View attachment 14951591


Condition looks great

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Amphibian mid 80's
> 
> View attachment 14918621


Nice a 320/199.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

Back home together with a cousin.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Two Vostok Amphibian 6-9-12 from the early 90' and a slightly earlier les common 3-6-9-12 no date / big lume specimen


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Picked up this minty Aquadive from the bay on a vintage tropic
Lovely Bakelite bezel


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's awesome.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Late 70's day/date/devil...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

82 Arnie


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: un poco de amor de buceo vintage...*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

90's gear


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet vintage Vostok Amphibian «Radio Room»


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

It was a double post , so that got replaced with a bonus pic of Normsky ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Spendid model in an amazing condition !!



redzebra said:


> View attachment 15103165
> 
> View attachment 15103167


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Bulova made some funky Snorkels back in the day.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Just need to find a bezel...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Feb 82


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

sirjohnk said:


> View attachment 15115453


Pearler!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

80' Soviet Raketa Amphibian


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

here's another look at this beauty


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Benthos crown?



sirjohnk said:


> here's another look at this beauty
> 
> View attachment 15187585


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

wrist shot of my 'made in France' Heuer 70s diver.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A pair of soviet «Radio Room» Amphibian








(Albatros and Generalskie)


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

666









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Etchels said:


> 666
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which Tropic strap is this please?
I like that the holes start so close to the watch + rounded vs squared off at the lugs


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

sirjohnk said:


> Which Tropic strap is this please?
> I like that the holes start so close to the watch + rounded vs squared off at the lugs


Cheapestnatostraps website and it's their vintage tropic 2.0 strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Bringing up this post with a vintage Zodiac Red Dot Diver.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Seconding a vintage red point...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Some more from the collection...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

ChaseOne said:


> Some more from the collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't enlarge photo enough to see brand names but coffin-marker on left and Squale case second from left are super nice! I'm especially fond of that squale barrel shaped lugless case used on some Zodiac, Zenith, and other divers in the 60's. So unique.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

wheelbuilder said:


> Can't enlarge photo enough to see brand names but coffin-marker on left and Squale case second from left are super nice! I'm especially fond of that squale barrel shaped lugless case used on some Zodiac, Zenith, and other divers in the 60's. So unique.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Squale is a dual branded Chronosport Squale 101. The coffin marker is a Schiaparelli skin diver from the 60's, manual wind.









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

ChaseOne said:


> Squale is a dual branded Chronosport Squale 101. The coffin marker is a Schiaparelli skin diver from the 60's, manual wind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good. The Schiaparelli is quintessential skin diver.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guillaumelyon (Jul 9, 2020)

capela said:


> *Today, present another japanese diver , Orient Olympia Weekly diver, this diver comes from Tokio , usually japanese collectors keep vintage
> watches in very good condition like show this.
> 
> Want give many thanks for all members forum that send me "likes" in the last post.
> ...


cool one, is it FS maybe?


----------

